# KBU Kalender 2012



## Handlampe (3. November 2010)

*KÃLN BONN und UMGEBUNG Kalender

2012*​



Nachdem KBU Kalender 2010 wird es nÃ¤chstes Jahr wieder die allseits beliebten, monatlichen Umfragen geben.
*
Also, putzt die Linsen und macht Fotos*



und stellt sie hier in den Fred.
_
Es gibt nur ein paar wenige Regeln:
- Nur aktuelle Fotos aus dem jeweiligen Monat.
- NatÃ¼rlich sollten sie etwas mit dem raddeln zu tun haben.
- Die Bilder mÃ¼ssen nicht zwingend aus der Region sein. Auch schÃ¶ne Urlaubsfotos gehÃ¶ren dazu_

Am Ende jeden Monats suche ich dann 10 Fotos aus und es geht zur Umfrage die dann 1 Woche lÃ¤uft.

Das Beste wird dann natÃ¼rlich BIKEMATE des Monats.

Am Ende des Jahres wird dann der Kalender  wieder zum Selbstkostenpreis zu erwerben sein (Der Druck dÃ¼rfte zwischen 17 und 19 â¬ liegen, je nach StÃ¼ckzahl) 


Start ist dann im Dezember 2010


----------



## Marc B (3. November 2010)

Super Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. November 2010)

Ein ordentlich' Stück Arbeit tust Du Dir da an; herzlichen Dank Uwe!
Nimm doch die Sache mit der Tiefenschärfe noch ins Brevier - die kam ja bei Best of KUB ganz bestechend rüber! Netten Gruss, der Pete


----------



## PacMan (4. November 2010)

Super! Endlich wieder ein gescheiter Kalender! 

Aber bitte versprich mir eins, Uwe: Bitte lass die Bilder in der Reihenfolge, wie sie auch aufgenommen wurden. Also ein Januar-Foto kommt auch auf's Januar-Kalenderblatt. Und nicht in den Juni! OK?!


----------



## mikkael (5. November 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bitte lass die Bilder in der Reihenfolge, wie sie auch aufgenommen wurden. Also ein Januar-Foto kommt auch auf's Januar-Kalenderblatt. Und nicht in den Juni! OK?!


ich kann mich nicht beschweren, im aktuellen Kalender habe ich nun 2 Bilder hintereinander, Oktober und jetzt November - allerdings beide aufgenommen im Frühjahr


----------



## Handlampe (5. November 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber bitte versprich mir eins, Uwe: Bitte lass die Bilder in der Reihenfolge, wie sie auch aufgenommen wurden. Also ein Januar-Foto kommt auch auf's Januar-Kalenderblatt. Und nicht in den Juni! OK?!



Versprochen, Pascal


----------



## RunningPumi (5. November 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> *KÖLN BONN und UMGEBUNG Kalender
> 
> 2012*​



Und was ist mit 2011?


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2010)

RunningPumi schrieb:


> Und was ist mit 2011?



Verschoben auf 2012


----------



## wogru (6. November 2010)

Bin dabei wenn die Bilder den jeweiligen Monat zeigen


----------



## Handlampe (28. November 2010)

Ich würde sagen, bei dem feinen Schnee zählen auch schon Bilder ab Ende November, also los....lasst mal sehen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. November 2010)

Na dann hast du schon mal das erste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (29. November 2010)

Dann reiche ich mal Dirks Garten mit Blick auf den Ölberg ein.




Foto: *Holzlarer*
Auf dem Rad: Surftigresa, MieMaMeise


----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2010)

Bei so vielen nominierten Bildern schmeiß ich doch auch mal Eins in den Topf:





_Ahrtalglühen 2010; Barbara auf dem Trial kurz vor Ramersbach_


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

Viele bunte Punkte kämpfen sich durch den Schnee....





Ahrtalglühen: Wo genau weiss wohl nur der Guide....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Dezember 2010)

2 Alternativen, vielleicht nicht unbedingt kalendertauglich, aber vielleicht annimiert das andere mehr Bilder zu posten 




Wahner Heide




Leyenweiher Troisdorf


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Dezember 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 199469
> 
> Na dann hast du schon mal das erste


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Dezember 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ... Wo genau weiss wohl nur der Guide....



Nö, nicht nur der Geid. Das war direkt hinter Ramersbach...


----------



## surftigresa (5. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Nö, nicht nur der Geid. Das war direkt hinter Ramersbach...


 
Besserwisser


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2010)

Na, ein paar Bilder könnte ich noch gebrauchen....


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich bring welche mit!!!

Wann ist denn Annahmeschluss?


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich bring welche mit!!!
> 
> Wann ist denn Annahmeschluss?




Ende Dez.
In der ersten Januarwoche läuft dann die Abstimmung.


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Dezember 2010)

Stefan und Wolfgang im Hexenfeld


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Dezember 2010)

Gabi im Slick Rock





Stefan am Reventon


----------



## ultra2 (11. Dezember 2010)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Gabi im Slick Rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder, die aber nur unzureichend unser beschi.... Wetter hier dokumentieren.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Dezember 2010)

War heute ein wenig mit dem Rad in der Eifel unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß, du hörst es nicht zum ersten Mal, aber so richtig scharf bist du nicht.

Bis Samstag


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Dezember 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, du hörst es nicht zum ersten Mal, aber so richtig scharf bist du nicht.
> 
> Bis Samstag



Solange das nur von Dir kommt, ist mir das s...egal


----------



## ultra2 (16. Dezember 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Solange das nur von Dir kommt, *ist mir das s...egal*



Das will ich doch mal hoffen. Wobei ich mich eher auf die Bildschärfe bezog.


----------



## surftigresa (20. Dezember 2010)

Ein paar Bilder aus der Sonne:

Surftigresa im Nordwesten von La Palma (Fotograf Berkel):




Winterstimmung auf dem Roque:








Berliner Freireiter auf der Abfahrt vom Roque zum Meer:








Surftigresa auf den letzten Metern zum Strand (Fotograf timtim)...:




... um dann doch wieder ein paar Meter hochtragen zu müssen (Fotograf timtim):



Mein persönlicher Favourite!

Da es ja in den nächsten Tagen hier auch wieder wärmer wird, passen die Bilder dann ja wieder 

Mehr Bilder gibt es wie immer hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/36085


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Dezember 2010)

Angela bei der Abfahrt vom Geisberg





und das war auf dem Selben


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Dezember 2010)

Schicke Bilder Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (24. Dezember 2010)

Ein Wintermärchen Mitten in Köln:













Grüngürtel / Decksteiner Weihe

Keine Ahnung, warum das erste Bild so klein und das andere so gross ist.....


----------



## Handlampe (25. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:

Wie wäre es denn, wenn bei den Abstimmungen dieses Mal Mehrfachnennungen möglich wären?


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2010)

Für verschiedene Bilder oder hundertmal für das auf dem ich drauf bin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (25. Dezember 2010)

HUHU
Ich finde eine Stimme ein Bild!


----------



## Mc Wade (25. Dezember 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Ich finde eine Stimme ein Bild!


----------



## Holzlarer (26. Dezember 2010)

Bin auch für eine Stimme, auch wenn´s manchmal sehr schwierig ist sich zu entscheiden, aber mit 2 könnt ich auch leben.



Handlampe schrieb:


> Hi Dirk
> 
> Bitte nicht vergessen das ein oder andere Bild von dir für den Kalender zu nominieren....



Na jut, dann schmeiß ich auch noch mal 2 in die Runde....

Der Schnee war an dem Abend so blau, hab ihn daher so gelassen...





und da wor et su färvloss 





VG Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (30. Dezember 2010)

So, heut und morgen noch zum nominieren des Dezemberbildes. Kommt noch was?


----------



## Marc B (30. Dezember 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, heut und morgen noch zum nominieren des Dezemberbildes. Kommt noch was?



Ich habe auch mal geknipst im KoFo:


----------



## on any sunday (30. Dezember 2010)

Löwenburg von hinten.





Breiberge von vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Großer Mensch auf uraltem Spochtgerät.




Micha, meiner Meinung das beste Bild aus der Serie....das hast du leider nicht nominiert....kann ich das noch tun?


----------



## on any sunday (31. Dezember 2010)

Mach mal.


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2011)

Es gilt natürlich wie beim letzten Kalender: Auch wenn die Abstimmung noch läuft, könnt ihr natürlich schon Bilder für den nächsten Monat posten...


----------



## Handlampe (7. Januar 2011)

Das erste Gewinnerbild steht fest:

*DEZEMBER 2012:*




_Winter im Flachland
Auf dem Rad: Barbara (Redfraggle)
Foto: Uwe (Handlampe)_​
Der zweite Gewinner für die Lucky Looser Regelung (Die besten 4 Verlierer kommen auf das Deckblatt)
mit 21.95% der Stimmen:





_Ölberg. Die blaue Periode
Der höchste Berg im Siebengebirge (Bonn)
Auf dem Rad und Fotograf: Holzlarer_​


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön 

Da freue ich mich doch jetzt schon auf den nächsten Januar


----------



## surftigresa (7. Januar 2011)

Wo der Schnee langsam geht, packe ich doch direkt noch mal ein Schneebild aus:


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Januar 2011)

Tomburger vor der Tomburg


----------



## supasini (8. Januar 2011)

LÄCHELN, Thomas! (wobei andererseits: wir sind ja nicht zum Spaß da, oder? )


----------



## blitzfitz (8. Januar 2011)

Gestern so



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Tomburger vor der Tomburg
> ....



heute Frühling im 7GB bei 16 Grad. 





Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## PacMan (10. Januar 2011)

Hey, den da oben kenn ich!
Dann werf ich direkt mal die Schwester ins Rennen...





Und noch eins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2011)

Dürfen im Kalender überhaupt Bikes mit Schutzblechen erscheinen ?


----------



## Handlampe (12. Januar 2011)

....wenn es im Dezember Schneebilder waren, so werden wohl im Januar die Bilder mit diversen Wasserspielen dominieren.
Ein Nettes hab ich da noch bei meinem Bruder auf dem Handy gesehen....Stichwort: Ahr bzw. Ahrbrück

....Bruda...kriegst du das hin mit der Nominierung?


----------



## Handlampe (16. Januar 2011)

Nunja....sehr wenig Futter für das Januarbild.
Dann nominier ich nochmal Eins:

_*
Schattenspiele in der Eifel*_





_Tour von der Tomburg in's Ahrtal, kurz hinter Hilberath_


----------



## Schnegge (19. Januar 2011)

Dann bring ich mal noch die Kochenmühle im Tal der kleinen Dhünn...




...und Abendstimmung das Eifgental mit Blick Richtung Asmannskotten...




...ins Spiel!

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Januar 2011)

Das hättest du dir für den Herbst aufheben sollen


----------



## Handlampe (23. Januar 2011)

Ein Bild, welches mein Bruder geschossen hat:
*
Rettendes Ufer*




_John auf der Flucht vor der Ahr
Bild: daywalker 74_

Man achte auf das neue Modell von Lupine auf seiner Schulter.


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2011)

Hier meine Vorschläge:





wie gewünscht


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Januar 2011)

sehr schön wie sich das für einen folgsamen Studenten gehört


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2011)

Der folgt vor allem eines: dem Ruf der Berge!!

Wie sagte einst unser Dekan bei der Einführungsveranstaltung: 
"Wenn Sie später mal zurückdenken, wird die Studienzeit die schönste Zeit in Ihrem Leben gewesen sein"

Womit er nicht unrecht hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder hat der MasifCentralier.


----------



## Freckles (25. Januar 2011)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hier meine Vorschläge:
> 
> 
> wie gewünscht



Danke!


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2011)

Waow.
Da weiß ich ja garnicht, welches ich nominieren soll....am besten alle Drei.

KLASSE


----------



## othom (25. Januar 2011)

So schön wie die letzten Bilder auch sind,aber was haben die mit dem Kalender Köln Bonn und Umgebung zu tun 
ist der Bergriff Umgebung auf 1000 km freigegeben 

Ich würde Bilder bevorzugen wo ich auch sagen kann,nächstes Wochenende fahre ich dort.


----------



## Tazz (25. Januar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> So schön wie die letzten Bilder auch sind,aber was haben die mit dem Kalender Köln Bonn und Umgebung zu tun
> ist der Bergriff Umgebung auf 1000 km freigegeben
> 
> Ich würde Bilder bevorzugen wo ich auch sagen kann,nächstes Wochenende fahre ich dort.




Ja aber Du könntest mit dem Biker auf dem Pic fahren , weil der kommt hier aus der Umgebung  ... und sein Rad auch


----------



## surftigresa (25. Januar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Ich würde Bilder bevorzugen wo ich auch sagen kann,nächstes Wochenende fahre ich dort.


 
Was hindert Dich dran?
Genau der Gedanke "dort nächstes WE zu fahren" kam mir heute schon mehrmals... aber wenn man dem Wetterbericht so glaubt, ist da mittlerweile auch zuviel Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> So schön wie die letzten Bilder auch sind,aber was haben die mit dem Kalender Köln Bonn und Umgebung zu tun
> ist der Bergriff Umgebung auf 1000 km freigegeben
> 
> Ich würde Bilder bevorzugen wo ich auch sagen kann,nächstes Wochenende fahre ich dort.



Die Bilder sind ja nicht auf KBU beschränkt. Ich habe je erwähnt das auch Urlaubsfotos erlaubt sind....und wenn man die Bilder sieht, dann könnte man meinen der Seb sei im Urlaub.
Falls dir die Bilder dann wirklich nicht gefallen, dann kannst du natürlich für ein Regionales stimmen....oder noch besser...ein paar schicke Bilder nominieren.


----------



## othom (25. Januar 2011)

Die Bilder sind Endgeil und bekomme Pipi in den Augen wenn ich die sehe, das ist es ja eben  man sieht die Seite 1 Monat lang und nicht jeder kann es sich mal eben leisten in so einen Gegend zu fahren. Für mich muss das 7Gb oder die Eifel dran glauben 

Werde demnächst mal öfter die Kamera mitnehmen und mal das ein oder andere Bild bringen


----------



## Handlampe (25. Januar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> Werde demnächst mal öfter die Kamera mitnehmen und mal das ein oder andere Bild bringen



Find isch jut.


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. Januar 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der folgt vor allem eines: dem Ruf der Berge!!
> 
> Wie sagte einst unser Dekan bei der Einführungsveranstaltung:
> "Wenn Sie später mal zurückdenken, wird die Studienzeit die schönste Zeit in Ihrem Leben gewesen sein"
> ...



Den Dekan hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber falls doch frag ich ihm mal wie er das sieht. Das mit dem Urlaub stimmt scho irgendwie, frag mal meine Mutter wie die das findet


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2011)

...ich könnte noch ein paar Bilder für den Januar gebrauchen.

@Massiver: Ein paar Daten zu deinen Bildern wären nicht schlecht: Wer fährt wo, wer macht Foto....


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...ich könnte noch ein paar Bilder für den Januar gebrauchen.


 
Heute ist doch top Fotowetter. Führ uns doch einfach noch zu top Fotospots und dann gibts auch noch feine Januar Fotos


----------



## surftigresa (30. Januar 2011)

Da hat es doch noch ein paar schöne Fotos gegeben.

Ich bring mal eins von Uwe ins Spiel, der ist ja sonst so selten drauf:






Und vielleicht noch das hier:






Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Januar 2011)

Aus der Gegend: Stefan beim "Um-die-Ecke-rollen"


----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

Boah - und das auf nem Scott

Ich will auch wieder nen Scott


----------



## Konfuzius (30. Januar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Boah - und das auf nem Scott
> 
> Ich will auch wieder nen Scott



Was redest Du denn da? 
Ist doch die gleiche Marke wie Deins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (30. Januar 2011)

Schei... seh jetzt erst. Na dann kann ich meins ja weiterfahren.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2011)

Falls noch Jemand Bildschen für den Januar hat, dann hier in den Fred, bitte.
Ansonsten startet heute Abend die Abstimmung.


----------



## Schnegge (31. Januar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Falls noch Jemand Bildschen für den Januar hat, dann hier in den Fred, bitte.
> Ansonsten startet heute Abend die Abstimmung.



Hier noch was von Gestern... alles Außenstelle Königsforst zwischen Rath und Brück  













Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Andreas S. (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leutz,
tolle Sache mit dem KBU Kalender.
Ich hätte da auch eins allerdings aus dem Westerwald bei Altenkirchen.


----------



## Handlampe (31. Januar 2011)

Hatte die Abstimmung jetzt schon soweit vorbereitet.
Die letzten Bilder, also die von Jörg und Andreas kommen dann in den Pool für den nächsten Monat.


----------



## Handlampe (7. Februar 2011)

Das nächste Kalenderblatt für 2012 steht fest:

*Januar 2012*





_Verschleierte Ansichten
Wintermärchen irgendwo in den Alpen
Fahrer: Ingoshome
Foto: MasifCentralier_​
Zwar nicht wirklich aus dem KBU Land, dafür ein herrliches Bild zum träumen...und gemacht hat es ja dann auch Jemand aus der Region, nämlich unser massiver Sebastian auf Semesterurlaub.

Der bzw. die lucky Looser mit 28 % der Stimmen sind die Tomburger Schwarzfahrer





_Trail oberhalb von Schuld
Fahrer: suftigresa, Blitzfitz, daywalker 74
Bild: Handlampe_​


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2011)

Hier Uwe, hasse mal zei Bildas von mir. Die taugen zwar höchstens un den Klo damit zu tapeziern aber so füllt sich das ganze hier iweder etwas mit Bildern:

Fahrer: Hubert in Fötusstellung auf Bike
Ort: Höhentrail Feytal
Fotograf: Selbstfotoknipsmechanik






Fahrer: Onkel Hubert fährt davon
Ort: Höhentrail im Feytal
Fotograf: Selbstfotoknipsmechanik


----------



## Handlampe (23. Februar 2011)

....wenig Material in diesem Monat...


----------



## Montana (23. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....wenig Material in diesem Monat...



....  dann lass das doch einfach mit diesem komischen Kalender ... was Vergleichbares und evtl. sogar Höherwertiges kann man doch in jedem x-beliebigen bike Laden kaufen ...  wenn man mag 

So long

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Februar 2011)

...aber nicht mit so schönen Fotos aus unsere Gegend und uns bekannten Bikern!


----------



## othom (24. Februar 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> ....  dann lass das doch einfach mit diesem komischen Kalender ... was Vergleichbares und evtl. sogar Höherwertiges kann man doch in jedem x-beliebigen bike Laden kaufen ...  wenn man mag
> 
> So long
> 
> Guido



ja Super das ist genau die Motivation, die man brauchen kann 

Ich finde das ne Super Sache, Kalender mit Motiven hier aus der Gegend 

Habe nur nicht immer die Kamera dabei und wenn dann vergesse ich zu knipsen


----------



## stahlgabi (24. Februar 2011)

Uwe, bis wann dürfen wir denn einreichen? Vielleicht kann ich am Sonntag noch ein paar nette Mädels ablichten 

Ich möchte nämlich einen unvergleichlichen Kalender.....


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2011)

Montana schrieb:


> ....  dann lass das doch einfach mit diesem komischen Kalender ... was Vergleichbares und evtl. sogar Höherwertiges kann man doch in jedem x-beliebigen bike Laden kaufen ...  wenn man mag
> 
> So long
> 
> Guido



Sorry,
das ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn.

Zum einen hat man m.E. viel mehr davon, wenn man Leute auf Fotos hat, die man kennt und vielleicht auch in Gegenden, die man ohne Probleme mal erreichen kann, wenn man sich bei den Fahrern meldet. 

Und weiterhin ist es im Winter eine tolle Sache, schöne Fotos zu sehen, die einen aus der Bude raus aufs Radel kriegen. 

Und zum dritten finde ich dies einen wichtigen Beitrag zu einer Community oder auch Gruppe, die sich hier mit Touren und/oder Stammtisch, alternativen Sportarten, Sommerfesten etc. bildet. 

Das möchte ich nicht missen und macht für mich fast genauso viel aus wie die Zeit auf dem Radel 

Das mein Beitrag zum Kalender.

Und wenn ich dran denke, versuche ich auch mal Fotos zu machen 

Bis dahin alles Gute und vielen Dank an Uwe, der sich die Mühe damit macht!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Montana (24. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> das ist in meinen Augen Schwachsinn.
> 
> Zum einen hat man m.E. viel mehr davon, wenn man Leute auf Fotos hat, die man kennt und vielleicht auch in Gegenden, die man ohne Probleme mal erreichen kann, wenn man sich bei den Fahrern meldet.
> ...



Sorry, war nicht gegen Uwe gemeint ...manches aus dem KBU ist mittlerweile einfach nur zum :kotz:


----------



## Enrgy (24. Februar 2011)

Haste an der falschen Säule getankt und bist deshalb so holprig unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (25. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht schaffen der Sonntag und ich am Sonntag ein schönes Bild im Matsch!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meine Pflicht getan


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2011)

@sun909,
die einzig richtige Antwort auf so einen Kommentar!!!!!!

@Uwe,
von der T-Shirt-Fraktion kommen auf jeden Fall noch ein paar feine Bilder 
Ich bin ja dieses Jahr schon traurig, dass es den Kalender nicht gibt!!!!

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (26. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden!!!! Deshalb stelle ich mal ein paar mehr ein und vertraue auf das gute Fotografenauge von Uwe 

Die Fotos sind jetzt alle von mir gemacht. Die anderen wollten von ihren auch noch das ein oder andere nominieren....




Thomas auf der Abfahrt vom Roque




Slick-Rock-Action von Daniel




Helge kurz vor dem Hexenfeld 




Daniel auf dem Trail nach Tijarafe




Daniel auf dem letzten Stück der Kante nach Tazacorte

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Seelrider (26. Februar 2011)

Hier noch eine Impression zum Thema: "Bike and snow".
Ein Kontrast zu den Fotos von La Palma. Die Bilder von der Insel sind nicht nur sehr schön, sondern machen auch richtig Lust auf den Frühling.
Ich liebe Schnee und eisige Temperaturen, aber bei uns ist ja seit längerer Zeit Schmuddelwetter angesagt. Ich bin deshalb auch seit einigen Wochen etwas MTBmüde. 




Foto vom 01.02.2011 Foto und Fahrer Seelrider

Danke Uwe für die Idee "KBU Kalender". Erst die Fotos, dann die Wahl machen immer Freude und ist auch eine gute Motivation wieder auf das MTB zu steigen.

Servus


----------



## Handlampe (26. Februar 2011)

Endlich kommt wieder feines Material rein.

Melanie, dieses Bild find ich auch super, solltest du auf jeden Fall nominieren.


----------



## MieMaMeise (27. Februar 2011)

Um auch noch mal was zum La Palma Overflow beizutragen nominiere ich:




Melanie und Thomas zwischen Kakteen und Steinen auf den Weg in die Piratenbucht.
Foto: MieMaMeise




Bis zum Leuchtturm und noch weiter...
Melanie und Thomas
Foto: MieMaMeise




Melanie über einen der schönsten Karrenwege nach Tazacorte
Foto: der.anderehelge


----------



## surftigresa (27. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Endlich kommt wieder feines Material rein.
> 
> Melanie, dieses Bild find ich auch super, solltest du auf jeden Fall nominieren.


 
Das ist von Thomas. Deshalb hatte ich es nicht nominiert. Aber dann machen wir es hiermit einfach mal 
Titel: Melanie auf der Abfahrt vom Roque de los Muchachos

Dieser Himmel ist einfach gigantisch!!!!!!


----------



## othom (27. Februar 2011)

die Bilder lasse ich mal als einheimisch durchgehen  schließlich ist es ja die Insel der Deutschen 

Sensationell schöne Bilder,ich möchte auch so blauen Himmel haben 


Habe noch ein Vorschlag für ein Februar/März Bild.

Wenn sich jemand dazu durchringen könnte oder den Mut hat, beim Rosenmontagszug in voller Bikekluft mitzufahren, das wäre doch nen Brüller


----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2011)

othom schrieb:


> schließlich ist es ja die Insel der Deutschen



Die waren auf LaPalma, nich auf Malle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (27. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt mal die Bilder von meinem Bruder durchforstet (seelische Folterung) und hab das hier noch zum Thema Fönfrisur gefunden:








Ist das jetzt besser als das vorherige Bild mit Melanie, hmm....


----------



## othom (27. Februar 2011)

ups  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jetzt wo du es sagst http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Palma

immer noch schöne Bilder


----------



## surftigresa (27. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> .....Ist das jetzt besser als das vorherige Bild mit Melanie, hmm....


 
@Uwe,
die Bilder mit mir sind doch alle schön . Sogar mit Fönfrisur....


----------



## Deleted 57408 (28. Februar 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....wenig Material in diesem Monat...



Ausnahmsweise - und nur wegen offenbar nicht ausreichendem Input:






Auf dem Rad: Ralph Näf (Multivan Merida Biking Team)
Datum: 19.02.2011
Ort: Paguera (Mallorca)
Foto: petejupp (aus der KBU-Region)


----------



## Fliewatüüt (28. Februar 2011)

Haben uns Sonntag nochmal mächtig Mühe gegeben und die Kamera mitgeschleppt. Sind vielleicht nicht die besten Fotos, aber wir hatten viel Spass. Und darum geht es ja.

Airbag by Schraeg


Fahrer: Schraeg
Knipser: Fliewatüüt
Ort: Katzvey

Pimp my bike

Fahrer: Schraeg
Knipser: Fliewatüüt
Ort: Billiger Wald

At the carwash
Sprüher: Schraeg
Schrubber: Yogi
Fortbewegungsgeräthalter (Bike): Killerwade
Knipser: Fliewatüüt
Ort: Kommern



Die vier Muske(l)tiere (von links)
Muske(l) 1: Schraeg
Muske(l) 2: Fliewatüüt
Muske(l) 3: Yogi
Muske(l) 4: Killerwade
Knipser: Fotoapparatselbstnachgewisserzeitauslösemechanismus
See: namentlich nicht bekannt, aber schön


PS: Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich die Fotos größer kriege, Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## surftigresa (28. Februar 2011)

Ihr hattet ganz offensichtlich Spass


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ihr hattet ganz offensichtlich Spass



Den haben wir irgendwie immer!!!!


----------



## Handlampe (28. Februar 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Den haben wir irgendwie immer!!!!



...im Gegensatz zu uns: Wir sind ja nicht zum Spass da.

Sachma, yogi, nicht böse sein, die Bilder sind zwar spassig, allerdings nicht so wirklich Kalender tauglich.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Februar 2011)

Da hast Du Recht, ich stehe ja auch nicht als Knipser drauf!!! 
Aber wenigsten noch ein paar Bilder für die Auswahl, man muss auch verlieren können!  Der Sonntag hat ja das Sonntagsshooting abgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht, ich stehe ja auch nicht als Knipser drauf!!!
> Aber wenigsten noch ein paar Bilder für die Auswahl, man muss auch verlieren können!  Der Sonntag hat ja das Sonntagsshooting abgesagt



Hee, ich kann nichts dafür, dass ich keine Fotoknippsausbildung habe. Aber Uwe hat natürlich recht, so ganz Kalendertauglich sind `se nicht.


----------



## Freckles (3. März 2011)

Seelrider schrieb:


> Hier noch eine Impression zum Thema: "Bike and snow".
> Ein Kontrast zu den Fotos von La Palma. Die Bilder von der Insel sind nicht nur sehr schön, sondern machen auch richtig Lust auf den Frühling.
> Ich liebe Schnee und eisige Temperaturen, aber bei uns ist ja seit längerer Zeit Schmuddelwetter angesagt. Ich bin deshalb auch seit einigen Wochen etwas MTBmüde.
> 
> ...



Wo ist das eigentlich, sieht nett aus


----------



## AnjaR (3. März 2011)

In Wagrain.
Und da ist es nett, auch im Sommer.


----------



## bonsai.68 (3. März 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Bilder von meinem Bruder durchforstet (seelische Folterung)
> 
> Könnte Dich mit Lapalma Bildern zuschütten.
> 
> ...


----------



## Langenfelder (3. März 2011)

das is ein KBU Kalender KBU = Köln, Bonn und Umgebung und nich Lapalma und was weiß ich wo


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. März 2011)

Die Jugend übt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das is ein KBU Kalender KBU = Köln, Bonn und Umgebung und nich Lapalma und was weiß ich wo



Du siehst das zu eng, im Grunde reicht es wenn du die Transporthülle deiner Kamera in Köln, Bonn und Umgebung gekauft hast. Oder auch nur beinahe gekauft hättest.


----------



## MieMaMeise (3. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das is ein KBU Kalender KBU = Köln, Bonn und Umgebung und nich Lapalma und was weiß ich wo


Wer die Regeln nicht akzeptiert sollte sich einfach raus halten. Andere Leute schaffen das doch auch. Wenn dir das alles nicht passt dann klick dir selbst einen.
Ich kann gut verstehen, warum wir dieses Jahr keinen Kalender haben.


----------



## surftigresa (3. März 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> das is ein KBU Kalender KBU = Köln, Bonn und Umgebung und nich Lapalma und was weiß ich wo


 
... wo mir sin is Kölle....


----------



## Langenfelder (4. März 2011)

da hab ich aber ins Wespennest gestochen 


edit:
ich glaub ich muss da zurückrudern, hab die REGELN nicht gelesen.
Sind aber denoch schöne Bilder


----------



## Redfraggle (4. März 2011)

Reicht schöne Fotos aus der KBU Gegend ein und es kommen sicher welche
in die Abstimmung!Wo keine Fotos, da keine Auswahl.So einfach!


----------



## Enrgy (5. März 2011)

So, mal wieder näher gelegene Gebiete, die man auch ohne Flugticket innerhalb 1-2h erreichen kann:

Wann: 3.3.11
Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz, in der Wolfsschlucht hinterm Perekop
Wer: Jörg @sinux vor der Kamera und @Enrgy am Auslöser


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2011)

Will auch dahin!


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. März 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Will auch dahin!



Da komme ich dann mit


----------



## yogi71 (5. März 2011)

Auja, wird auch Zeit mit uns! Bitte Vorschläge?  (aber bei uns im fred) Hier geht es um schöne Fotos
Yogi

PS. Hubäät und ich hoffen Anfang der Woche noch wat Schönes Fototechnisch beizusteuern.


----------



## othom (5. März 2011)

schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (5. März 2011)

Von mir auch mal ein Bild Beitrag.

"Heimweg von der Arbeit" 




Fahrer: ich
Kamera: ich
Location: an der Sieg bei Buisdorf
Wann: 03.03.2011

Das Bild ist Uwe tauglich von vorne (aber dank des Gegenlichts muss keiner meine Fratze ertragen )
Vielleicht gefällt es. Wenn nicht soll es als Ansporn dienen viele schöne Fotos einzustellen, damit Uwe nuja auch die Qual der Wahl hat.


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Von mir auch mal ein Bild Beitrag.
> 
> "Heimweg von der Arbeit"
> 
> ...



Fratze hin oder her, schön von dir zu lesen.


----------



## sibby08 (5. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Fratze hin oder her, schön von dir zu lesen.


 
Ich denke das ich in diesem ja mal wieder öfter auf dem Bike bin. Momentan aber noch nicht Tour tauglich . Die Arbeitswege sind schon anstrengend...


----------



## surftigresa (5. März 2011)

@Energy,
das ist ja toll 

Da will ich auch mal hin!!!


----------



## AnjaR (5. März 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @Energy,
> das ist ja toll
> 
> Da will ich auch mal hin!!!


 

Ich auch!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. März 2011)

Klasse Bild Volker, und Udo natürlich auch .
Als wir 2003 in Luxemburg waren, war die Kameratechnik noch nicht so wirklich ausgereift. Aber dennoch, absolut empfehlenswert zum Biken!! Erstrecht zum fotoknipsen  





Könnt ich mir auch noch mal vorstellen, da zu rollen.


----------



## supasini (6. März 2011)

von mir auch Bilder vom erweiterten team-Ausflug zum Karnevalsfeiern in Lux:

*Weiberfastnacht: Clown im Luxemburger Sandstein - Version I*







Foto: sinux
auffem Rad: supasini
Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz

* Weiberfastnacht: Clown im Luxemburger Sandstein - Version II*






Foto: sinux
auffem Rad: supasini
Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz

*langweiliges Bachtal*






Foto: supasini
auffem Rad: Energy
Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz
*
Grinsekater on the Trail*






Foto: supasini
auffem Rad: sinux und Energy
Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz


----------



## yogi71 (7. März 2011)

Soderle, jetzt auch mal was von Hubäät und mir.

Zwei Karnevalsmuffel beim Kermitercruising.




Foto:Yogi71
auf dem Radl: Schraeg
Wo: im verbotenen Land





Foto:Yogi71
auf dem Radl: keiner
Wo: im verbotenen Land





Foto:Yogi71
auf dem Radl: schraeg
Wo: im verbotenen Land





Foto: Fotoselbstauslöser
neben dem Radl: schraeg&Yogi71
Wo: im verbotenen Land





Foto: schraeg
auf dem Radl: Yogi&Sharky
Wo: im verbotenen Land





Foto:schraeg
auf dem Radl: Yogi71
Wo:im verbotenen Land





Foto:schraeg
auf dem Radl: keiner
Wo:im verbotenen Land

Perfektes Wetter, geile Trails, zwei sehr gut gelaunte Biker, geniale Landschaft......

Yogi


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Na, auch wenn der Yogi im Frühjahr immer bunter wird (kuckst du Stichwort: Balz!) ist mir der Damenanteil doch recht gelinde; unsere Damen waren heute im Ahrtal, freuen wir uns folgend dass das gemeine Bergmoos schon wieder fast übergrünt:
Fahrer: Bleiente
Kamera: Trüffelschwein
Location: Schrock DH
Wann: 08.03.2011




Bei Abwärts trage auch ich gerne die Haare offen (abber nich' soviele wie die Gute!) LG, der Pete - Büttel of the Yogi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (8. März 2011)

ziemlich abgehackt


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Kamerafrau 14 Jahre - wir arbeiten auf internationale Auszeichnungen (z.B. aus Rheinland-Pfalz) hin!  Für mich gab das abgehackte Performance und Dynamik wieder (kenn ja zugegebenermaßen die fehlenden Teile seit mehreren Jahren...) Kritikergeben, lieber Thomas, der Pete!


----------



## othom (8. März 2011)

auch mal ein kleiner Beitrag von mir 





panorama völlig ohne Biker 
geht das überhaupt ? 
aus 2 Bildern zusammengefrimelt 










meine wenigkeit 
Trail Ölberg 
Foto hornoc 





hornoc
abfahrt Ölberg 
Foto othom


----------



## PacMan (8. März 2011)

Das Wetter bessert sich, und die Vorschläge aus der Region nehmen zu. Finde ich gut! 

Hier dann noch unser bescheidener Beitrag. Konnte mich nicht entscheiden. Die engere Auswahl überlasse ich dem Uwe.

Jule und ich in der Brunssummer Heide.
(Selbstknipser)





Surfen im Sandkasten





Blumenkind





Im Skihallen-Downhill (zum Glück ohne Schnee)





Über sieben Stege musst du fahren
(Selbstknipser)


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Ok, Thomas, hab' die mir altbekannten Teile mit windigem Leim mal druffgebabscht - das Moosgrün ist jetzt grüner, die Kontur der Fahrerin gefälliger wenn nicht gar komplett (!) und die Fotoaspirantin noch dieselbe - jedoch ist's der Hornberg und nicht der Schrock (nach einigen gezielten Knutenhieben hat sich's mir erschlossen)... LG, der Pete


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

othom: panorama völlig ohne Biker 
geht das überhaupt ?
Quelle: KD-Frühlingsprospekt Weisse Flotte 2011?
Mit ein bisschen Liebe ist der Biker hinter Welle 7 westwärts querend an der Dünung (Fachjargon: Helmwelle!) zu erkennen - gleich wird der Vorderreifen im Rheingold verqueren!  LG, der Pete (Superjefrimelt, mein Guter, mein taubengraues Auge kann keine Schnittstelle - ausser unterm Helm - erkennen! Chapeau!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (8. März 2011)

Photoshop machts möglich


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2011)

Kuckst du "Gimp" - wir lieben billig und hassen teuer.... kann auch 4 Sonnenuntergänge auf einem Bild festhalten (nachgewiesenermassen keine Auswirkungen auf die Zeitzonen - wir haben's bei im Deutschen Zentrum für Luft-und Raumfahrt - da firmiert der Mountainbiker je nach Interesse - im Reagenzglas durchgecheckt!) Zusammen mit Fileminimizer über Chip.de sitzt der Werkzeugkasten pappsatt voll - mehr braucht der Biker nich' (...nur Bewegung - ohne nix Pixel!)  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (8. März 2011)

Wollte erst nach einer überstandenen Plagiatsaffaire an die Öffentlichkeit biken.
So dä.
Biker: Pete
Knipser: Ente
Spot: Birkengnom an Katzensteinchen, 03.03.11


----------



## bonsai.68 (8. März 2011)

Ich war Heute mal am Elbsee ( Hilden) NRW mit meiner Kamera unterwegs!!!


 


08.03.11
Ort: Elbsee
Kamera: bonsai.68
Biker: bonsai.68



 


08.03.11
Ort: Elbsee
Kamera: bonsai.68
Biker: bonsai.68


----------



## othom (9. März 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> Wollte erst nach einer überstandenen Plagiatsaffaire an die Öffentlichkeit biken.
> So dä.
> Biker: Pete
> Knipser: Ente
> Spot: Birkengnom an Katzensteinchen, 03.03.11




An dem Tag war Karnevall ??,man könnte meinen er fällt gerade besoffen vom Bike oder er versucht krampfhaft aufs bike zu kommen


----------



## Pete04 (9. März 2011)

War irgendwie falsch gekleidet an diesem wunderschönen Tag...meine Strapse liessen ein weiteres Durchdrücken der Kniee nicht zu!  Gottseidank ist mein Aufstiegsleiterchen nicht auffem Pic - mer müsste sich ja schämen erkannt zu werden!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Bleiente (9. März 2011)

> An dem Tag war Karnevall ??


Na klar, Datum war doch ne Schnapszahl.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. März 2011)

Alta Falta, Uwe ! Jetz hasse aba Material dat reicht bis März 2045 !


----------



## Pete04 (10. März 2011)

Kuck Dir bitte die Bilder von seine Hütte an - unter Presslufthammerattitüden ist 2050 schon seine aktuelle Sternzeit!


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2011)

Kurzer Nachtrag:

Gewinnerbild für


*Februar 2012*





_Foto und Fahrer Seelrider_​



2. Platz mit 21.54% der Stimmen

Kampf mit dem Gegenlicht




_Gabi zwischen Rath und Brück
Foto: Jörg (Schnegge)_​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. März 2011)

Mann, Uwe, ich besuch' diesen Thread jetzt nach langer, langer Zeit mal wieder ... was sind da für geile Bilder dabei! Das ist ja Wahnsinn, was sich hier tut. Respekt und Gratulation an alle Knipser und Fahrer! Und natürlich den Macher des Threads! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2011)

Frühling in den Dutch Mountains 





Carsten in der schönen Heide (leider zu früh geknipst )
Fotograf: ICH





Meli am Einstieg zum Eugenienstein-Trail
Fotograf: Carsten





Hummock weiter unten 
Fotograf: ICH

Ich hoffe, das Fotowetter bleibt uns noch eine Weile erhalten!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=205404&stc=1&d=1299955459


----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2011)

*Am grünen Wasser*




_Thomas an der Wahnbachtalsperre_


----------



## surftigresa (15. März 2011)

Hab' nach Feierabend auch mal was mit dem Selbstauslöser probiert....

Ruhrpott-Trails:











Gruss,
Meli


----------



## PacMan (20. März 2011)

Meine Vorschläge von diesem tollen Wochenende:

Omba-Tour am Samstag:



Fahrer: Jule, MausD
Foto: ich

Freigang am Sonntag. Hinab nach Obermaubach:



Fahrer: ich
Foto: Selbstknipse im Baum

Auf den Felsen des Mausauel



Fahrer: ich
Foto: der freundliche Wandersmann


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. März 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Auf den Felsen des Mausauel
> 
> ...


----------



## sun909 (21. März 2011)

Möchte folgendes Bild nominieren:

Sonnenaufgang Rodderberg






"Fahrer" Daywalker
Foto Surftigresa


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. März 2011)

​ 
Rider: ML-RIDER
Foto: Selbstauslöser


----------



## ML-RIDER (24. März 2011)

...hab noch eins



​
Rider: ML-RIDER
Foto: Selbstauslöser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2011)

Na, da hat ja mal ein Selbstauslöser seine Arbeit verrichtet! Schöne Fotos! LG, der Pete


----------



## ingoshome (25. März 2011)

!!


----------



## Handlampe (27. März 2011)

Als Hauptgang wurde serviert:

Gedropter Jerome auf Grauwacke:





SIT-Springbreak
Location: Irgendwo im Berischen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2011)

Den Trail hatten wir zwar schonmal aber weils so schön da ist halt nochmal:





Achso ich vergass:
Location: Feytal Hoehenweg
Fahrer: Hubäth
Knipser: Selbstauslösung


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2011)

Ich hätte da auch noch was





Fahrer Chris
irgendwo in de 7 Berje


----------



## sibby08 (28. März 2011)

Von mir auch noch ein paar Bilder für das März Kalenderblatt.
Wenn jemand von den abgelichteten nicht nomiert werden möchte, bitte kurze Info und ich entferne es wieder.





"Voller Dynamik"
Location: Irgendwo in den 7 Bergen
wann: 12.03.2011
Fahrerin: Iris
Fotograf: Sibby08





"Bis die Speichen biegen"
Location: Irgendwo in den 7 Bergen
wann: 12.03.2011
Fahrer: Ultra2
Fotograf: Sibby08





"Löwenburg Downhill"
Location: Irgendwo in den 7 Bergen
wann: 12.03.2011
Fahrer: Wingover
Fotograf: Sibby08


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (28. März 2011)

@sibby08 - Kann ich auch sagen, das ich den Stefan nicht will?


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2011)

Schicke Bilder sibby


----------



## sibby08 (28. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> @sibby08 - Kann ich auch sagen, das ich den Stefan nicht will?


 
Ne, das kann er nur selber, oder Uwe indem er ihn nicht in die Auswahl übernimmt .

Du darfst aber auch noch das Bild von Dir mit mir drauf nominieren. Sieht stylisch gar nicht so schlecht aus .


----------



## ultra2 (28. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ne, das kann er nur selber, oder Uwe indem er ihn nicht in die Auswahl übernimmt .



Menno



sibby08 schrieb:


> Du darfst aber auch noch das Bild von Dir mit mir drauf nominieren. Sieht stylisch gar nicht so schlecht aus .



Das ist mir im Hintergrund zu ausgebrannt. Aber du hast ja das Original...


----------



## Sebastian9 (28. März 2011)

Gibt es einen Kalender für 2011?


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Kalender für 2011?



Nein


----------



## Enrgy (28. März 2011)

Sebastian9 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Kalender für 2011?



Kannste doch problemlos selber machen, such die die schönsten Fotos und hau sie in so ein Onlineportal, spätestens nach 1 Woche hast du deinen Kalender daheim. Auch ganz ohne Abstimmung.


----------



## surftigresa (3. April 2011)

Während hier irgendwie alle weggeschwemmt wurden, habe ich im Pfälzer Wald noch etwas Sonne getankt.... und leider mal wieder viel zu wenig Bilder gemacht...






Fahrerin: ich
Foto: biker-didi
Ort: im Wald.... ok, im Pfälzer Wald um genau zu sein






Fahrerin: biker-didi
Foto: ich
Ort: im Wald.... ok, im Pfälzer Wald um genau zu sein


----------



## Handlampe (9. April 2011)

Gewinnerbild:


*März 2012*


ML on the rocks





Rider: ML-RIDER
Foto: Selbstauslöser​

2. Platz
mit 25.42 %

Eingang zur Hölle




Wann: 3.3.11
Wo: Luxemburgische Schweiz, in der Wolfsschlucht hinterm Perekop
Wer: Jörg @sinux vor der Kamera und @Enrgy am Auslöse


----------



## blitzfitz (11. April 2011)

Gestern hat der Dirk ein wirklich schönes Frühlingsbild gemacht. 





und zwar hier

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (13. April 2011)

Ich habe da auch eins aus dem Urlaub ... ah ... ich meine aus dem Königsforst ;-)


----------



## Langenfelder (13. April 2011)

sieht mir aber nach Oberbergischen aus


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> sieht mir aber nach Oberbergischen aus



eben. im köfo gibts keine steine. sonst würds passen. plastikkostüm auf forstautobahn ist ja schwer im kommen....


----------



## ultra2 (13. April 2011)

Ich hätte auf den sagenumwobenen Bikepark in Lindlar getippt. Wenn das Ding auf dem Helm Licht ist, könnte die Abfahrt nicht nur so mordsgefährlich sein, wie das Robocopkostüm vermuten läßt, sondern auch sehr lang.


----------



## bonsai.68 (13. April 2011)

Ne Ne das ist weiter unten Richtung Leuchturm, Garzweiler 1 
Sieht nach Bike und Fun aus


----------



## wogru (13. April 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Ne Ne das ist weiter unten Richtung Leuchturm, Garzweiler 1
> Sieht nach Bike und Fun aus



 der Mann kennt sich aus 

@ ultra2: jetzt wo du es sagst  Es ist der Teil vom BlackmountainPark der schon schwarz gestrichen ist


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. April 2011)

Hi Uwe, bisher hatte ich wenig verwertbare Bilder, daher erst jetzt 2 von gestern. Alle Bedingungen komplett in- und aus unserer Region.





Beide Bilder vom Lieserpfad.


----------



## yogi71 (21. April 2011)

Wir waren heute etwas im Ahrtal üben! Wir das sind Bleiente und ich.
Hier drei Fotos von uns beim üben......




Foto:Bleiente
Fahrer:Yogi71
Ort:Teufelsloch



Foto:Yogi71
Fahrer:Bleiente
Ort:Teufelsloch



Foto:Bleiente
Fahrer:Yogi71
Ort:Teufelsloch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. April 2011)

Yogi, du mauserst dich zum KBU Kalender Kassenschlager 
Hier noch ein Bildchen:





_Rider: Yogi71
Location: Stolzenburg
Foto: Hubi_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (22. April 2011)

Habt ihr Karneval nachgefeiert, oder warum habt ihr so tuntenballmäßige Klamotten an?


----------



## yogi71 (22. April 2011)

Du bist nur neidisch. in Allerwelts grau/schwarz kann jeder. Bringt mal was Farbe ins Leben und auf die Bilder!!!!!! 

Hubi, schickst du mich die Bilder von heute? Danke


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. April 2011)

Noch eins vom Lieserpfad





geknipst: ich | auf dem Radel: Ines


----------



## ultra2 (23. April 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Du bist nur neidisch. in Allerwelts grau/schwarz kann jeder. Bringt mal was Farbe ins Leben und auf die Bilder!!!!!!
> ...



Mehr Farbe kannst du haben


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. April 2011)

oder so eins?


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2011)

Im Januar rückt das 2. platzierte Bild nach vorne, da ich manche Leute leider schon zu viel mit meiner Blödheit belästigt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (23. April 2011)

Erklär mal, das Bild aus den Alpen war doch Sahne...


----------



## Pete04 (23. April 2011)

> Habt ihr Karneval nachgefeiert, oder warum habt ihr so tuntenballmäßige Klamotten an?


 Nö, erklärt sich so:
wir haben a) Zeit b) datt Alter erreicht in dem man wirre Dinge tut - kuckst du bei Maloja auf Klamotten und c) wegen a) kombiniert mit b) die PATTE die Kuh so richtig auffem Eis fliegen zu lassen (wir unterstellen hier mal eine demente Form von Altersstarrsinn - ich wollte auch schon paarmal dem Yogi ein Schachturnier auffe eigenen Hose anbieten aber der ist ja immer in Bewegung... Schachmatt, der Pete


----------



## Handlampe (23. April 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Erklär mal, das Bild aus den Alpen war doch Sahne...



....aber der Typ drauf nicht...


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Im Januar rückt das 2. platzierte Bild nach vorne, da ich manche Leute leider schon zu viel mit meiner Blödheit belästigt habe.



Erklär mal, das Bild aus den Alpen war doch Sahne...



Handlampe schrieb:


> ....aber der Typ drauf nicht...




Für das März-Bild gilt das nicht zufälligerweise auch?


----------



## Handlampe (26. April 2011)

*Thomas im Paradies*





_Im Mühlbachtal_


----------



## radjey (26. April 2011)

ziemlich schräg


----------



## Enrgy (26. April 2011)

Nach außen abfallende Kurve, mit den neuen Schwalbe Acrylat Sekundenklebereifen kein Problem


----------



## Dornfelder (27. April 2011)

radjey schrieb:


> ziemlich schräg


Vor allem die Farbe des Himmels


----------



## Schnegge (27. April 2011)

Hätte da auch noch zwei Kandidaten aus diesem Monat:




Location: Unter den Blicken des Rüden, Wupperberge
Auf den bikes: Konfuzius verfolgt von Edmund
Hinter der Linse: Schnegge






Location: Teufelsloch, Ahrtal
Auf dem bike: Schnegge
Hinter der Linse: Konfuzius 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## sun909 (28. April 2011)

...ich mag ja eher Radler von vorne 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/884694]
	
[/URL]

Ort: Rinne Ahr
Fahrerin: Surftigresa
Knipser: ich
Guard: Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (28. April 2011)

Ein paar Fotos aus den grossen Bergen (Vinschgau).

Foto und Biker: ICH (@Uwe, sind diesmal sogar scharf.... glaube ich zumindest)

Modell Steinmänchen:





Modell: es ist so ein schöner Tag, lalalalala





Modell: auch mal von hinten





Biker: checkb
Foto: surftigresa
Fowtrail mit Schneebergen in weiter Ferne





Gruss,
Melanie
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.1848354940635.104212.1593556375&saved


----------



## Holzlarer (29. April 2011)

Wow tolle Bilder Melanie, möchte den Vinschgau auch mal im trockenem erleben.. der April war ja auch echt ein Foto-Monat, viele klasse Bilder.
Uwe du hast es so gewolllt,....

fang mal mim Marco an, alle 3 Bilder Wied, Fahrer Spooky, Fotodings ich

Aussicht:





Technik:





Speed:





us em 7Gb jiet et die 2





Arbeitsweg back home





freut euch nicht zu früh die Eifel-Bilder folgen noch


----------



## surftigresa (29. April 2011)

@Dirk,
das letzte Foto ist ja wirklich geil  Da fällt mir wieder ein, dass mir ja immer noch mein Sonnenuntergangserlebnis fehlt.... wollte ich eigentlich in den Alpen nachholen. Hatte aber immer Hunger und bin dann doch wieder runter zum Bus mit dem vollen Kühlschrank 

Äh, das Vinschgau ist doch immer trocken, oder  Nene, keine Sorge, letztes Jahr Ostern bin ich da im Schnee fast erfroren....


----------



## Freckles (29. April 2011)

Hier noch ein paar aus Finale (hier in schlechter Qualität, falls du sie nominieren möchtest, kann ich dir die originalen Bilder schicken, Uwe)

Fahrer auf allen Bildern: stunt-beck
Fotografin: Freckles

1: 24h-Strecke Finale




2. Aufstieg zum "finalen schwarzen Kreuz"




3. Irgendwo auf der Finalenduro Tour:


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Mai 2011)

Dann hau ich auch mal ein paar Maibilder rein:

_




Rider: black
Location: Rurtaltrails
Foto: Hubi





Rider: uncle black
Location: Reichenstein - Vennbahn
Foto: Hubi





Rider: black & uncle black
Location: Belgenbachtal
Foto: Hubi





Rider: three animals 
Location: Uhusley
Foto: Hubi





Rider: black
Location: Belgenbachtal
Foto: Hubi





Rider: black & uncle black
Location: Legendary Dedenborn
Foto: Hubi_


----------



## Holzlarer (24. Mai 2011)

so da der Mai sich langsam zu Ende neigt, hol ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben:

mittlerweile ja eigentlich auch unser Heimatrevier

Fahrer:Spooky
Foto:ich


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Mai 2011)

Auf den Dirk ist mit Bildern Verlass.
Wo sind andere Beiträge?


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Mai 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wo sind andere Beiträge?



Weil gefragt wurde:






Fahrerin: unser aller Olympiasiegerin Sabine Spitz
Location: MTB Cross Country Worldcup Dalby Forest, irgendwo in den ansonsten gottverlassenen Wäldern von North Yorkshire/GB
Datum: 22.05.2011
Fotograf: petejupp


----------



## Langenfelder (26. Mai 2011)

sieht aber nicht entspant aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (26. Mai 2011)

Langenfelder schrieb:


> sieht aber nicht entspant aus



Eigentlich fährt Sabine ja auch CC und kein DH-Rennen. Für CC finde ich den Absatz etwas überzogen ... oder die Perspektive täuscht.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Mai 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> ... oder die Perspektive täuscht.



Eigentlich ist das wohl noch steiler als auf dem Foto, wenn man bedenkt daß die Bäume senkrecht wachsen und auch das Schild nicht schräg eingekloppt wurde...


----------



## Deleted 57408 (26. Mai 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Eigentlich fährt Sabine ja auch CC und kein DH-Rennen. Für CC finde ich den Absatz etwas überzogen ... oder die Perspektive täuscht.



Willkommen in der (CC) Realität. Solche schwierigen Streckenabschnitte sind mittlerweile Standard im Weltcup. Ist aber eben auch Weltcup, und die kommen da fast alle relativ locker runter. Es gab noch eine B-Line, dort sind jedoch nur sehr wenige Fahrerinnen entlang gefahren, zum Beispiel, als es sich an der Stelle in der ersten Runde etwas gestaut hatte. Der Abschnitt ist noch deutlich steiler, als es auf dem Bild rüberkommt. Übrigens: am Wochenende findet der nächste Weltcup in Offenburg statt; der Weg dorthin lohnt sich immer! Doch nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Thema .....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Mai 2011)

So, zur Abwechslung dann nochmal ein Bild aus der KBU Region, der Trail dürfte ja hinreichend bekannt sein hier. Bin ja so eben noch auf dem Bild 





Location: Wespentrail
Rider: Hubi
Foto: Selbstauslöser


----------



## surftigresa (29. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön Dirk Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...

Hier noch was aus dem Pfälzer Wald. Da hat Carsten sich so viel Mühe mit dem Foto gegeben.... und ich musste gefühlte 100 Mal mein Bike wieder hoch stemmen...











Konnt' mich nicht entscheiden....

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (29. Mai 2011)

Und hier noch ein paar Urlaubsfotos aus Südtirol... (alle verkleinert, deshalb ist die Qualität hier nicht ganz so toll)

....nur mit Fahrrad, dafür aber mit Schafen:
















Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (29. Mai 2011)

Ich war auch dabei!!!!!

Gipfelglück:






Auf dem Weg zum Gipfelglück:






Später, als ich im Schnee steckte, hatte ich leider andere Sorgen als zu fotografieren....

Hier noch eins ins Vinschgau rüber (oberhalb der Naturnser Alm):





Gruss,
Melanie, die jetzt endlich ihr Auto auspacken muss.....


----------



## Tazz (29. Mai 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zum Gipfelglück:



Mensch Kind wo haste denn deinen Helm ..... (ohne ist es saugefährlich  )
Ansonsten schöne Fotos


----------



## Daywalker74 (29. Mai 2011)

tazz: es gibt menschen, die verlieren einiges und merken es nicht


----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> tazz: es gibt menschen, die verlieren einiges und merken es nicht



Das hat er aber jetzt schön gesagt oder??


----------



## ultra2 (30. Mai 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> tazz: es gibt menschen, die verlieren einiges und merken es nicht



Jungfräulichkeit jetzt mal aber ausgenommen, oder?


----------



## Tazz (30. Mai 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das hat er aber jetzt schön gesagt oder??







* 1a*


----------



## Levelboss (7. Juni 2011)

Spitzkehre aus Sicht einer Trinkflasche

Ort: Weiershagen, tief im Oberbergischen
Am Steuer: Levelboss
Foto: Selbstauslöser


----------



## Enrgy (7. Juni 2011)

Coole Perspektive!


----------



## Handlampe (8. Juni 2011)

Verspätete Info zum Kalenderblatt Nr. 5


Das Gewinnerbild für den April

*Liegen gelassen*







Im Lahntal
Liegen Gelassener: sun909
Liegen Lassender: Handlampe


Platz 2 mit 17,19%

Der Sonne entgegen





Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit in das Licht: Holzlarer
Bild: Liegen gelassene Kamera​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (8. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Coole Perspektive!



......und ich glaube wir wollen gar nicht wissen womit er ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Holzlarer (8. Juni 2011)

@hornoc:  ....da bekommt der Name Drahtauslöser auf einmal ne ganz andere Bedeutung

aber zum Thema:

auch wenn Melanie viel actionreicher bekannt ist, einfach ein schönes Bike-Bild


----------



## sibby08 (10. Juni 2011)

No Action, aber tierisch:












Biker: normal ich
Foto: ich
Special Guests: Nilgans Familie
Location: Weiher am Natursteig Sieg (bei Siegburg)


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner Tour.
Ort: Sopienhöhe nähe Jülich.


GRuß Marc


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juni 2011)

Meine Stimme hast du!
Diese Komposition aus Action, Schärfe und Farben - sowas hatten wir noch nicht dieses Jahr


----------



## marc1981 (13. Juni 2011)

Ho

Ganz kurze Frage auch wenn das nicht zum Thema gehört.
Wollte aber nicht Extra eins aufmachen.
Wo ladet ihr eure Bilder hoch?
Am besten ohne Anmeldung und kostenlos.

Im voraus schon mal Vielen Dank.


Gruß Marc


----------



## sibby08 (13. Juni 2011)

marc1981 schrieb:


> Ho
> 
> Ganz kurze Frage auch wenn das nicht zum Thema gehört.
> Wollte aber nicht Extra eins aufmachen.
> ...


 
Hallo Marc,

hier -> "Meine Seite" kannst Du die Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Handlampe (21. Juni 2011)

Diesen Monat gibt es wieder beste Chancen in den Kalender zu kommen, bei der Flut der eingereichten Bilder.

Melanie bzw. Carsten: Euer Bild aus den Vogesen find ich persönlich auch sehr schön. Ist das ofiziell nominiert?
Dirk hat es zwar schon erwähnt, allerdings ist er ja nicht der Urheber.


----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

> Diesen Monat gibt es wieder beste Chancen in den Kalender zu kommen, bei der Flut der eingereichten Bilder.


 Dann fluten wir mal die Festplatte, Roques dos Boppardos aus FREMDER Kraft (HuRüHöBahn) Amazonasimpressionen ganz nahe KBU:




Fahrer: der Pete
Foto: die Bleiente
Location: Verwunschene Weinterassen oberhalb Boppard, grün einfach zum Reinbeissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (24. Juni 2011)

PS: Adlerfarn und gemeinhin Hummeln werden allgemein unterschätzt!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich flute mal weiter:





Himmelsleiter ?





Angst oder Freude ?





Steil ?





Steiler ?





Am Steilsten ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2011)

Mensch Hubät da wör ich jän dobei jewesse

ne schöne Jross

Micha


----------



## Pete04 (25. Juni 2011)

> Angst oder Freude ?


 Erscheint mir wie mein altevertrautes großes P auf der Stirn!


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Diesen Monat gibt es wieder beste Chancen in den Kalender zu kommen, bei der Flut der eingereichten Bilder.
> 
> Melanie bzw. Carsten: Euer Bild aus den Vogesen find ich persönlich auch sehr schön. Ist das ofiziell nominiert?
> Dirk hat es zwar schon erwähnt, allerdings ist er ja nicht der Urheber.


 
Na klar! Zumindest aus meiner Sicht....

Ich mache heute Abend noch Bildersichtung vom WE.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Hier noch etwas aus Bozen. 
Bikerin und Fotografin: ICH






Es geht bergauf und es ist warm. Da darf man auch ohne Helm!!!!!





Die Dolos, mein ständiger Begleiter der letzten Tage.... 

Wie immer mit reduzierter Qualität wegen der Grösse. 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2011)

Und noch eins mit der Zug(ohne)spitze:






Und fertig ist die Urlaubsnachbereitung!

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Diesen Monat gibt es wieder beste Chancen in den Kalender zu kommen, bei der Flut der eingereichten Bilder.
> 
> Melanie bzw. Carsten: Euer Bild aus den Vogesen find ich persönlich auch sehr schön. Ist das ofiziell nominiert?
> Dirk hat es zwar schon erwähnt, allerdings ist er ja nicht der Urheber.



Hi Uwe,
also ich würde dir das Bild ohne fünfmal nachfragen in dem Format deiner Wahl zur Verfügung stellen 

Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Handlampe (30. Juni 2011)

Hmm, mal wieder sehr wenig Futter. Ich kann diesen Monat leider auch nichts bei steuern. Lappy mit Bildern kaputt...


----------



## surftigresa (30. Juni 2011)

Das Wetter hat einfach nicht wirklich mitgespielt...


----------



## blitzfitz (30. Juni 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, mal wieder sehr wenig Futter....



Wie wäre es denn damit ....





Ort: auf dem Wasserfalltrail im 7GB oder ....





Ort: Ahrtal bei Reimerzhofen

oder aber ein Photo mit TT Sonnenanbetern ....





Ort: daywalker74 und sinux im 7GB

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Enrgy (30. Juni 2011)

3 prima Bilder, die ich auch schon beim Spionieren im Leidvoll Thread gesehen hab.

Auch wenn das morgendliche Gebet gen Wiggensbach der zwei Erleuchteten schon ne Nummer für sich ist und wir wohl alle bereits diverse Schweißperlen und Flüche auf dem Anstieg durch die Weinberge nach Kalenborn von uns gelassen haben, werde ich für das Urwald-Foto stimmen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2011)

So mal sehen ob der Olli wenigstens weiß wo die hier aufgenommen wurden.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Juli 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hmm, mal wieder sehr wenig Futter. Ich kann diesen Monat leider auch nichts bei steuern. Lappy mit Bildern kaputt...



Grüß' Dich Uwe,
leider kann ich Dich wenig unterstützen bei Deinem Kalender, es sei denn - Du schwenkst um auf Naturaufnahmen aus dem K/BN Raum 

Sollte es nicht ausreichend interessante Fotos für kommenden Monat geben, so stelle ich das folgende gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

Mmmmm, da müsste doch 'ne Symbiose aus Natur und Bike machbar sein...





Ich hab's! Der "Sterbende Schwan in Raten"!
Das Opfer dieser lästigen Paparazzi-Attacke konnte dank Hilfsornithologenstudium trockenen linken Fußes die Böschung erreichen - eifrige Zähler konnten bis zu 8 Hüpfer bestätigen bis zum finalen Ausfedern am Gegenufer.... Wieder mal technisch bereichert, der Pete




Location: garstiger Harz
Rider/dying Swan: der Pete
Pic: die Antonie (ich hab's drauf....)


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juli 2011)

dein schreibstil hat eindeutig auf deinen fahrstil abgefärbt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (12. Juli 2011)

So schaut's halt aus wenn vorm Absprungpunkt zwei Herzen in der Brust schlagen; hier schauten gefühlt bis zu 8 kritische Bikekollegas auf die Performance... Hopp oder Top - Schwan oder Wal - Rutscher oder Lutscher??? Hier hatt's auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht vor erwartungshaltendem Rund zu verhungern (verdursten käm' ja recht unwirklich daher im spraddelnden Bachbett...) Evil-Pete-Knevil-Rampe-zu-kurz-04
Für den Photokineasten: Im Rastermikroskop ist die Vorderrad-verreissende Wildforelle klar sichtbar! Mein Wappentier wird 'se somit nicht mehr...
Fishburger für den Rest des Lokals...


----------



## Enrgy (13. Juli 2011)

hättest du nicht außen rum fahren können?
mir bleibt es immer ein rätsel, wieso man freiwillig in pfützen fährt...

grüße, der nass-hasser 


PS: meine stimme hast du für den kalender!!!!!


----------



## yogi71 (13. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, dat is wat fürn Kalender!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Juli 2011)

*"Wenn Du jetzt nicht mit darüber kommst dann, .... dann laß ich Dich hier allein!!!"*


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Juli 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> *"Wenn Du jetzt nicht mit darüber kommst dann, .... dann laß ich Dich hier allein!!!"*




Na Na, Na! Was sind das den für Worte??

Aber ein Rasenmäher wäre bei dem Weg wol besser gewesen


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Andreas, nicht das ich was gegen die Ines was hätte. Aber könntest du auch von anderen Leuten Bilder hier reinsetzen? Ich habe schon haue bekommen das ich zu wenig Bilder mache.


Grüsse Micha

Ps. Schickes Bike da von Ines. Das ist doch nicht ein neues oder?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. Juli 2011)

Micha altes Haus, würd ich gerne, aber leider begeistert sich niemand für ein Rentnertempo mit ohne Trails  Aber wenn Du mal wirklich, ... wirklich sehr langsam mit uns in der Ebene unterwegs sein möchtest, dann mach ich auch ein Bild von Dir


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Micha altes Haus, würd ich gerne, aber leider begeistert sich niemand für ein Rentnertempo mit ohne Trails  Aber wenn Du mal wirklich, ... wirklich sehr langsam mit uns in der Ebene unterwegs sein möchtest, dann mach ich auch ein Bild von Dir



Wir würden gerne öfter mit euch unterwegs sein, frag Angela. Meldet euch doch einfach bei uns. Nach Duisburg immer wieder gerne. Können auch hier was fahren.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Pete04 (28. Juli 2011)

Mmmhhh, jetzt weiss ich was der Uwe meint; also muss die Melanie nochmal ins Archiv oder ich diverse Ventilnippelpics mit wer-weiss-wo aussem Hollandurlaub aufhübschen... Bitte noch mal 'ne Attacke auf die Festplatte, da müssen doch noch Schätze lauern (und sei es in eigener Unbefindlichkeit....) LG, der Pete, gerne unbefindlich wenn's dem Team dient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab' doch sogar noch neues Material vom AlpenX  War nur noch nicht so richtig mit dem Sichten nachgekommen. Und jetzt wollen sie nicht gross hier rein....

@Uwe,
die Bilder sind bei Picasso verlinkt und mein Laptop zu langsam, um sie da runter zu laden. Ich schicke Dir einfach mal den Link, dann kannst Du sie Dir auch in gross anschauen. Nächste Woche kann ich sie auch auf der Arbeit runter laden und gross zaubern....





Brennergrenzkamm





Kurz vor Trento





Oberhalb von Insbruck





Dolomiten





Dolomiten





Dolomiten





Dolomiten





Müsste ich mir noch mal Gedanken drüber machen, wo das war....





Dolomiten

Fotograf ist immer ein netter Schweizer gewesen


----------



## Handlampe (31. Juli 2011)

Bevor es zur nächsten Abstimmung geht hier noch kurz die Gewinner im Monat Juni:


*Platz 1 und damit Junibild im Jahr 2012:​*
Flaschengeist




_Spitzkehre aus Sicht einer Trinkflasche
Ort: Weiershagen, tief im Oberbergischen
Am Steuer: Levelboss
Foto: Selbstauslöser
_



Platz 2 mit 24,64 %


*Bild 3*
Dschungelkönig




_Fahrer: der Pete
Foto: die Bleiente
Location: Verwunschene Weinterassen oberhalb Boppard, grün einfach zum Reinbeissen _


----------



## Manni (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

die Bilder sind zwar nicht aus KBU aber bei dem Wetter kommt eh Fernweh auf:




Location: Karnische Alpen, Stoneman Trail, unterhalb der Hollbruckerspitze 
Rider: Markus
Pic: Manni




Location: Karnische Alpen, Trail über die Costa della Spina zum Monte Spina 
Rider: Johannes und Markus
Pic: Manni




Location: Karnische Alpen, Abfahrt vom Zollnertörl, Sentiero dei Silenzi 
Rider: Jan und Johannes
Pic: Manni



Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Juli 2011)

Manni, das sind verdammt coole Bilder.
Da bekommt man wirklich Fernweh.


----------



## Daywalker74 (31. Juli 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Manni, das sind verdammt coole Bilder.
> Da bekommt man wirklich Fernweh.



Ups, unter falschem Namen angemeldet gewesen


----------



## Manni (31. Juli 2011)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ups, unter falschem Namen angemeldet gewesen



Noch 5 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2011)

Noch 2 Wochen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Noch 2 Wochen!



Da war ich schon


----------



## Pete04 (1. August 2011)

> Da war ich schon


 ...und, steht's noch?


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ...und, steht's noch?


----------



## Pete04 (2. August 2011)

Danke, Sven! ...das du auch Männers verstehst! Bin ja scheinbar in diversen Foren als Paradebeispiel "Freud'scher Fehlleistungen" ausgehangen - aber die Steilvorlage musste sein... Muss ich bei Hölls das Bike per Schloss fixieren oder funktioniert so 'ne Video-bewachte Unterkunft? Teile die Macht! -der Pete, unwissender Hüttensäugling


----------



## Freckles (8. August 2011)

Soo, aufgrund von Internet-Mangel im Urlaub hier noch ein paar Bilder, die vielleicht für den Kalender taugen.




Location: Österreich, Vorarlberg, Abfahrt von der Mondspitze
Rider: Stunt-beck
Pic: Freckles




Location: Österreich, Vorarlberg, Abfahrt von der Mondspitze
Rider: Freckles
Pic: Stunt-beck




Location: Österreich, Vorarlberg, Haustrail zum Bäcker
Rider: Stunt-beck
Pic: Freckles




Location: Österreich, Vorarlberg, Haustrail zum Bäcker
 Rider: Nachwuchs-Rider Peter
 Pic: Freckles


----------



## Handlampe (14. August 2011)

Gratulation an den Pete zum Gewinnerbild und damit 
Kalenderbild *Juli 2012*​




Location: garstiger Harz
Rider/dying Swan: der Pete
Pic: die Antonie (ich hab's drauf....) 



Dahinter gab es zwei Zweitplazierte mit jeweils knappen 21 % der Stimmen:

Blumenkind




Fahrerin: Ines
Bild: Andreas-MTB

Um die Kurve k(r)atzen




Auf der Katzley im Ahrtal
Fahrer: Giom, Ralf und Helge
Foto: Handlampe



Hier auch nochmal die Bitte an die Gewinner. Schickt mir bitte die Bilder in höchster Auflösung an [email protected]


----------



## surftigresa (14. August 2011)

Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue, wird es Zeit für die ersten Winterbilder....




Ort: Kalkkögel bei Innsbruck
Trager: surftigresa und 3 andere Verrückte
Fotograf: Harald Philipp (er hat das Foto für die Abstimmung zur Verfügung gestellt)




Ort: Kalkkögel bei Innsbruck
Fahrerin: surftigresa
Fotograf: netter junger Mann aus Kaufbeuren



 
Ort: Kalkkögel bei Innsbruck
Schieber: surftigresa und 3 andere Verirrte (im Höhenrausch den falschen Gipfel erklommen 
Fotograf: Harald Philipp

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2011)

Bedankt, liebe stimmberechtigte Gemeinde! Für August verlässt mich der Mut - gegen Melanies Bilder von Hells Klamm und Gondors Reitern fehlen meiner Picsammlung Temperatur und Höhenmeter - vermitteln ja schon physisches Vorhandensein von Kälte auf kargen Berges Grat... LG, der Pete (...die Bibber-Bilder...)


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bedankt, liebe stimmberechtigte Gemeinde! Für August verlässt mich der Mut - gegen Melanies Bilder von Hells Klamm und Gondors Reitern fehlen meiner Picsammlung Temperatur und Höhenmeter - vermitteln ja schon physisches Vorhandensein von Kälte auf kargen Berges Grat... LG, der Pete (...die Bibber-Bilder...)



Da müssen wir gegenwirken. Oder willst du nächsten August immer schon Schnee sehen
Am We soll ja mal wieder die Sonnen scheinen, also ran an die Kamera´s

Grüsse Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. August 2011)

Hmm, ab Sonntag Saalbach - da sollte sich watt stricken lassen (Notfalls mit dem Paraglider auffen Lift, kommt medial immer breit rüber...)  LG, der Pete, *FASIA !* (force-against-snow-in-august)


----------



## surftigresa (21. August 2011)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...... Oder willst du nächsten August immer schon Schnee sehen
> ......


 
Für die, die das nicht mögen, hat das WE tatsächlich endlich etwas Sommer gebracht:







Chris mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht
Abfahrt vom schwarzen Kreuz, Fotografin: ich






Micha
Abfahrt vom schwarzen Kreuz, Fotografin: ich






Surftigresa
Abfahrt vom schwarzen Kreuz, Fotograf: der Schmee

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Seelrider (22. August 2011)

Urlaubszeit ist Fotozeit. Aus meiner 2. Heimat mal wieder 2 Bilder als Vorschlag. 




Sonnenaufgang am Grieskareck 17.08.2011 Foto/Fahrer Seelrider




In der Höhe ist die Brille erlaubt.

Die Fotos haben in der vollen Auflösung natürlich keine Logos.

Jetzt kommt der Sommer...................oder nicht.

Servus


----------



## Giom (26. August 2011)

Bikerinen: RennKröte & Manja
Ort: sächsische Schweiz
an der Kamera: ich


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. August 2011)

Hallo Uwe, nicht vergessen du musst heute noch ein par Bilder hier reinsetzen von Sonntag.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## ultra2 (1. September 2011)

@Uwe - wenn du noch Bilder für den August brauchst: hier haben wir eine kleine Auswahl. Biker immer irgendwer vom TEAM III, Fotograf ebenso und Location Vinschgau.


----------



## bonsai.68 (10. September 2011)

Hallo Uwe,
Annette, Jürgen, Axel und Ich haben Uns mal in den Dolomiten umgeschaut.
Vieleicht ist noch ein Platz für August frei.























































Noch mehr Landschaftsbilder kann man unter ----Dolomiten Aug 2011---- sehen


----------



## Handlampe (10. September 2011)

Tolle Bilder, Micha.
Allerdings bist du ein wenig spät dran. Die Abstimmung für den August ist schon durch...jetzt brauchen wir Material für den September..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2011)

... da Material für September: 






Mehr HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonsai.68 (11. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder, Micha.
> Allerdings bist du ein wenig spät dran. Die Abstimmung für den August ist schon durch...jetzt brauchen wir Material für den September..



Hi Uwe,
kannst Du bekommen.
Sogar diesmal ganz in der Nähe .
Mir gefällt vorallen Bild 2, da es schon leichte Septemberfarben hat.




Seilbahntrail, Foto: Ich, Rider: Miss Neandertal




Schwarzes Kreuz, Foto: Ich, Rider: JohnnyT




Igendwo im Ahrtal, Foto: Ich, Rider: die Graue Ritterin


----------



## ML-RIDER (11. September 2011)

Hallo Micha,

ist der Johnny die Treppe komplett runter, wenn ja


----------



## bonsai.68 (11. September 2011)

ML-RIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> ist der Johnny die Treppe komplett runter, wenn ja



Klar isser, ich hab gekniffen 
Vieleicht besser so 
Gruß micha


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. September 2011)

bonsai.68 schrieb:


> Igendwo im Ahrtal, Foto: Ich, Rider: die Graue Ritterin



runter kann jede(r)


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. September 2011)




----------



## Pete04 (11. September 2011)

OK, vorrangig der Kampf gegen Schnee! Semmel ich hier mal rein - Location: Saalbach-Hacklbergtrail / Rider: der Pete / Fotomaus: die Bleiente - an der *F*orderrheinischen-*F*ritten-*F*resse auffem Pic kann ich nix ändern, ett überkommt mich halt der positive Wahnsinn beizeiten... LG, schneebekämpfend bis auf den Talgrund, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky-X (13. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> runter kann jede(r)



Strunz!!!

Komplett hochgefahren oder zwei meter fürs Foto?


----------



## Handlampe (13. September 2011)

Gewinnerbild und Bikemate im Monat 

*August 2012*


Unter Beobachtung




Über dem Rheintal
Fahrer: stunt-beck
Buschmann: Giom
Bild: Handlampe​

Ziemlich genialer Lucky Looser mit 32.88%





Ort: Kalkkögel bei Innsbruck
Trager: surftigresa und 3 andere Verrückte
Fotograf: Harald Philipp 


Das Bild könnte ich mir sehr gut als Titelbild vorstellen...


----------



## Enrgy (13. September 2011)

Franky-X schrieb:


> Strunz!!!
> 
> Komplett hochgefahren oder zwei meter fürs Foto?




Man sieht doch deutlich, daß er in den 2 Metern bereits jeglichen Vortieb aufgebraucht hat und in der nächsten 1/100 Sekunde wie ein Stein nach rechts umfällt. Der Versuch zum Abstützen den linken Fuß auszuklinken (man achte auf die verkrampfte Fersenposition!), ist da natürlich wenig zielführend.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Man sieht doch deutlich, daß er in den 2 Metern bereits jeglichen Vortieb aufgebraucht hat und in der nächsten 1/100 Sekunde wie ein Stein nach rechts umfällt. Der Versuch zum Abstützen den linken Fuß auszuklinken (man achte auf die verkrampfte Fersenposition!), ist da natürlich wenig zielführend.




Ich hab mich selbstverständlich 3/100 sek. danach mit dem rechten Fuß wieder am Felsen abgestützt, genauso wie ich das 3/100 sek vor dem Bild auch gemacht habe.  Vortrieb ? wasn datt ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2011)

So, wo wir gerade mal dabei sind hier nochn paar Bilder, auch wenn man damit keinen Blumepott gewinnen kann füllt das das ganze hier etwas mit Leben:





_Die Erscheinung
Location: Trail nach Dreistegen
Rider: Hubi
Foto: Selbstfotoknips von Hubi_





_Höhentrail
Location: Ehrensteinley Monschau
Rider: Hubi
Foto: Selbstfotoknips von Hubi_





_Ab durch die Mitte
Location: Belgenbachtal
Rider: Hubi
Foto: Selbstfotoknips von Hubi
PS: wer den nochmal fein durchs Belgenbachtal rollen möchte sollte sich beeilen, wie man an der Markierung auf dem Baum links erkennen kann !!!_





_Steil oder nicht steil ?
Location: Irgendwo im Ahrtal i.d. vom Schrock
Rider: Hubi
Foto: Selbstfotoknips von Hubi_





_Abhängen
Location: Irgendwo im Ahrtal i.d. Alfred Dahm Turm
Rider: Hubi
Foto: Selbstfotoknips von Hubi_


----------



## Enrgy (15. September 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> PS: wer den nochmal fein durchs Belgenbachtal rollen möchte sollte sich beeilen, wie man an der Markierung auf dem Baum links erkennen kann !!!



Ähem  ich nix erkenne, was du meine? 
Is sich Makkierung von behse Ferster, die wolle Bäume sneide?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2011)

gugsdu auffe baum in halbe höhe, siehst du rosa strich geht von unte links nach obe rechts solle heisse " isch hau disch ab mitti kettesäsch !" haben die förster da schon ganze teil von wald bei de Mühle platt gemacht die dreckische böck !


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. September 2011)

Ich will auch beleben





Fahrer: Patrick
Knipser: Ich





Und das ganze nochmal

Grüsse Micha


----------



## ultra2 (15. September 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Ähem  ich nix erkenne, was du meine?



Ja mein Lieber, jetzt lassen zu allen anderen Gebrechen auch die Augen nach.

Daher habe ich es dir seniorengerecht nochmal verdeutlicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. September 2011)

Feierabendtour im Bergischen Land ..Zwilling



Knipser: Ich / Fahrer: Inge und genau davor Frank


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2011)

Alle zusammen 




Wo: Team III Wiederholungstour
Wer: Ganz viele 
Auslöser: Ich


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2011)

So noch was für den September:





Titel: Schraeg dat Plümo auf der Höhe
Fahrer: Plümo
Foto: Plümo's Digicam





_Titel: Plümo geht steil
Fahrer: Plümo
Foto: Plümo's Didicam_


----------



## surftigresa (24. September 2011)

Hab' auch noch was für September:





Bikepark Livigno
Fahrer: surftigresa
Foto: Mottolino-Fotograf





Tirano
Fahrer: surftigresa
Foto: der Nürnberger





Tour bei Livigno
Fahrer: der Nürnberger
Foto: surftigresa





Bikepark Livigno
Fahrer: der Nürnberger
Foto: surftigresa

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## donnersberger (24. September 2011)

schöne pics - da krieg ich ja gleich wieder Fernweh...


----------



## Tobert (25. September 2011)

Sooo, hier noch zwei September-Fotos vom Radausflug in die Westalpen:




Ort: Auffahrt zum Passo Vallanta (wir sind da "mittig" hoch, wie auf dem nächsten Bild zu sehen)
Fahrer: Blitzfitz
Fotograf: Tobert





Ort: Aufstieg zum Passo Vallanta
Träger: Tobert, Daywalker74
Fotograf: PacMan

Grüße! Tobi


----------



## PacMan (25. September 2011)

Hier meine beiden Favoriten aus meinen Bildern:




"Free Riding"
Fahrer: Tobi und äh, Ralf?





"Klar ist das der richtige Weg..."
Fahrer, äh, Träger: Tobi und Thomas


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2011)

...und da haben DIE noch 'ne Form von Lachen im Gesicht! Reschpekt, der Pete.


----------



## Manni (25. September 2011)

Immer nur Tragen, Tragen, Tragen 
Ich stimme für diese Bilder hier, stammen auch vom TT-Westalpencross und zeigen, dass wir ausnahmslos auf Traumtrails bis ins Mittelmeer gewandelt sind 





Ort: Monte Viso, Traumtrail vom Passo Losetta (2872m) ins Vallone di Soustra 
Fahrer: PacMan
Fotograf: Manni




Ort: Monte Viso, Traumtrail vom Passo Losetta (2872m) ins Vallone di Soustra 
Fahrer: PacMan und Tobert
Fotograf: Manni




Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen, Colle di Tenda, Abfahrt vom Fort Tabourde nach Tende
Fahrer: Tobert
Fotograf: Manni


Viele Grüße,
Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2011)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar. 





Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen
Fahrer: daywalker74, tobert, pacman, manni
Fotograf: blitzfitz





Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen
Fahrer: pacman
Fotograf: blitzfitz

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## blitzfitz (25. September 2011)

Und weil es so schön war, noch zwei. 





Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen
Fahrer: daywalker74, tobert, pacman, blitzfitz
Fotograf: manni






Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen
Fahrer: daywalker74, tobert, pacman, blitzfitz
Fotograf: manni

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Handlampe (25. September 2011)

....in meiner Haut möchte ich nicht stecken. Das wird ne ganz schön schwere Entscheidung 10 Bilder zu nominieren.


----------



## Manni (26. September 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....in meiner Haut möchte ich nicht stecken.



Wir wissen alle wo Du äääh - wohntest


----------



## Schnegge (26. September 2011)

Na da hat's wohl die ganzen KBUler in die Ferne gelockt!

Kein Wunder bei dem Sommer...

@ Uwe: Damit dir bei der Nominierung nicht langweilig wird hab ich auch noch was...




Ort: Abfahrt vom Scallottas
Fahrer: diverse
Fotograf: konfuzius




Ort: Abfahrt vom Parpaner Rothorn
Fahrer: konfuzius
Fotograf: schnegge




Ort: (Auf )fahrt am Parpaner Rothorn
Fahrer: schnegge
Fotograf: konfuzius




Ort: Abfahrt vom Parpaner Rothorn
Fahrer: schnegge
Fotograf: konfuzius





Ort: Alp Fops
Pausierer: konfuzius
Fotograf: schnegge

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## surftigresa (27. September 2011)

Zur Abwechslung noch was aus heimischen Gefilden (Dutch Mountains):





Asphaltjunkie auf Abwegen
Foto: surftigresa





Markus vor strahlend blauem Himmel
Foto: surftigresa





Surftigresa am Einstieg zum Hindenburger Tor
Foto: der Markus





Surftigresa an der Treppe am Abgrund (Hindenburger Tor)
Foto: der Markus

Gruss,
Meli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2011)

So starte mal die Oktober Bilder.

Wann:2.10.11
Wo: Über den Dächern von Much
Wer: Diverse Mitfahrer
Cam: Kettenfresser


----------



## Pete04 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mensch, uns Uwe, schleunigst Asyl für den Thread beantragen - wer soll bei solch' epischen Fotos noch richten.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich nomieniere:

*Bild 1 - Stand-the-parabel-I*




Foto: die Einzig Eine
Rider : der Einzig Irre

*Bild 2- No-Pedal-Sider*




Foto: die Einzig Eine
Rider : der Einzig Irre

*
Bild 3 - GRAB-TO-THE-FOTT in Perfektion*




Foto: die Einzig Eine
Rider : der Einzig Irre

*Bild 4- Grap-what-you-can-in-front-of-the-brombeer-BAR-TO-THE-BAUM*




Foto: die Einzig Eine
Rider : der Einzig Irre

Location: HiHuHi-Pfad (Hinger-Hubi's-Hingersch)


----------



## yogi71 (5. Oktober 2011)

Der bekommt aber noch Strafpunkte, ohne Teamtrikot geht gar nicht!!!! Soll jeder wissen wie bekloppt wir sind!


----------



## Pete04 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenn' den jarnitt - iss doch en stinknormaler Waldarbeiter auffem Weg zur Maloche....vielleicht bisschen viel MP3 auffem Ohr in unwegsamen Gelände!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Oktober 2011)

Sowas is in der Gegend da total normal und wird absolut toleriert. Also tobt ech ruhig weiter aus inne Fottritze von uns Hubi


----------



## Pete04 (5. Oktober 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sowas is in der Gegend da total normal und wird absolut toleriert. Also tobt ech ruhig weiter aus inne Fottritze von uns Hubi


...so kam's mir da auch vor - tue aber mal Tempopapierverbrauch reduzieren wenn's eben geht - auf 1. Baummarkierung kommen gefühlt 25 aus Papier, bremst meinen Style total ein... datt dadurch recht abgekackte Pic befindet sich in Privatbesitz und nennt sich "the-tackled-Caveman"!  p.s. ...the-cackled-Caveman, nix für Kinderaugen!!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Oktober 2011)

So mal was Material für den Oktober:

*Eifelhöhen*




_Fahrer: einige
Bild: schraeg
Location: Eifelhöhen bei Burg Vogelsang_

*Yogi geht schraeg*




_Fahrer: Yogi71
Bild: schraeg
Location: Kanzelweg Gemünd_


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2011)

Nach hartem 2Kampf steht der Gewinner für den *September 2012* fest:






_Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen
Fahrer: daywalker74, tobert, pacman, blitzfitz
Fotograf: manni_​


Mit einer Stimme dahinter und 26,37%

Die Todestreppe


----------



## Pete04 (9. Oktober 2011)

Find ich echt jood und chic - hier haben schliesslich 2 Philosophien konkurriert: die Trepp' im heimisch' Ländchen und der Globale Freiraum den man im Kalender 'nen Monat gerne vor Augen hat - Respekt für die Artisten! LG, der Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Treppe ist gute Action, aber das Bild ist nicht gut: Grauschleier, die Steilheit kommt gar nicht rüber, auch die Bildkomposition ist nicht so dolle (zu mittig) - nicht falsch verstehen: ich kann auch besser gucken als fotografieren, deshalb schick ich auch keine Bilder mehr ein. Für den Bewerb sollten die Bilder idealerweise sowieso in höherer Auflösung eingereicht werden, siehe das Siegerbild.


----------



## jokomen (10. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> ... Für den Bewerb sollten die Bilder idealerweise sowieso in höherer Auflösung eingereicht werden, siehe das Siegerbild.



War ja auch mein Reden, nur der Micha hört ja nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2011)

supasini schrieb:


> Die Treppe ist gute Action, aber das Bild ist nicht gut: Grauschleier, die Steilheit kommt gar nicht rüber, auch die Bildkomposition ist nicht so dolle (zu mittig) - nicht falsch verstehen: ich kann auch besser gucken als fotografieren, deshalb schick ich auch keine Bilder mehr ein. Für den Bewerb sollten die Bilder idealerweise sowieso in höherer Auflösung eingereicht werden, siehe das Siegerbild.



Mir wäre allerdings das Motiv dreimal lieber gewesen auch wenn es eine schlechtere auflösung hat. Wobei das ja gar nicht gesagt ist. Und wie steil die Treppe ist weiß ich. Aber nun hat das andere Bild gewonnen und dem beugen wir uns oder?


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2011)

Darf ich jetzt endlich meine Schneebilder anbringen???? Ich versuch's mal:






Dolomiten: Auf dem Weg zum Schlernhaus
Fahrerin und Knipserin: surftigresa






Vigiljoch: Nachts aus Finale gekommen. Aufgewacht, Lift nach oben genommen und mitten im Schnee gelandet 
Foto und Fahrerin: surftigresa






Dolomiten: planlose Zufallsrunde
Grüner Frosch: surftigresa
Foto: der freundliche Wanderer






Dolomiten: einfach nur begeistert
Foto und Fahrerin: surftigresa





Und noch mal Dolomiten
Foto: noch ein freundlicher Wanderer (zu der Jahreszeit sind die alle happy mal ein Rad zu sehen....)
Fahrerin: noch mal surftigresa 

Meran wird noch nachnominiert. Da müssen wir uns erst noch auf ein (oder mehrere???) Bilder einigen.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## surftigresa (23. Oktober 2011)

Wie versprochen noch ein Bild von Meran:






Meran 2000
Fahrer: Markus
Foto: Melanie


----------



## Seelrider (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

das letzte Foto aus Meran ist sehr, sehr gut gelungen. 
Damit die Abstimmung "Oktober" trotzdem ein wenig mehr Auswahl bietet, hier mein Beitrag aus dem Ahrtal:




Fahrer Dart, Foto Seelrider
Dieses Mal ist der MTBler nicht von hinten fotografiert.  

Selbstverständlich kommt das Bild ohne Logo  und in einer deutlich besseren Auflösung.

Bis dann


----------



## bonsai.68 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich werfe auch noch ein Bild dazu.
vieleicht reicht es ja diesmal





Fahrer: Jürgen, Foto: Ich





Fahrer:Ich, Foto: Annette





Foto:Jürgen, Fahrer: Annette


----------



## Miss Neandertal (26. Oktober 2011)

Na, wenn das so ist, dann stelle ich auch mal ein nettes Oktoberfoto zum Träumen ein 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1003922]
	
[/URL]

Fahrer: Jürgen auf den Trails irgendwo in der Eifel
Fotograf: Annette


----------



## Handlampe (1. November 2011)

Kommen noch Vorschläge für den Oktober?
Ich hab da noch eins von Pete im Hinterkopf, welches sehr schön war.

Ansonsten fang ich dann heute Abend mit dem sortieren an und stelle die Umfrage ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (1. November 2011)

Hechel³ - immer dem Sendeschluss auffe Fersen - hier noch ein frisches aus der Oktoberkiste, Farbe iss noch feucht (wie die Bikepluten...)




Loc: Kahler Asten, Sonnenaufgang
Rider: die Ente
Pic: Trüffelschwein
...immerhin ohne Schnee, Compagneros LG, der Pete.


----------



## supasini (1. November 2011)

Top


----------



## on any sunday (1. November 2011)

Ferschweiler 2011 von stollenvernichter auf Flickr

Wo: Südeifel
Pfarrer: Der eilige Michael


----------



## ultra2 (1. November 2011)

Dann schnell noch ein Buntes.






Fahrer Tazz & Konfuzius
Knipser ich
Ort Naafbachtal


----------



## surftigresa (5. November 2011)

Dann eröffne ich mal die letzte Runde:





Seebensee bei Ehrwald

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2011)

Es läuft ja nun der letzte Monat in dem nochmal das Bikemate des Monats gewählt werden kann. Dann gibt es in der ersten Dezemberwoche die letzte Abstimmung. In der Zeit werde ich den Kalender schon soweit fertig machen, damit er bestellt werden kann.

Eckdaten:

Format: 30x30 cm

Preis: 20 


Wer also Einen haben möchte, bitte kurze PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2011)

...ups.

Da hab ich natürlich noch ein paar Infos vergessen:

Wer ihn zugeschickt haben möchte, der muß natürlich ein paar Euronen mehr bezahlen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr den genauen Betrag für den Versand.
Außerdem kommt dann auch noch eine Verpackung drum, die ich noch kaufen muß.
Ich denke mal zwischen 5-8  wird das dann mehr kosten.

Vorkasse wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht. Ich geb euch dann meine Kontodaten durch.

Ihr gebt mir also bitte  an, ob ihr in selber abholen, (dann würde auch die Vorkasse entfallen) oder zugeschickt haben wollt.


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. November 2011)

Damit auch alle wissen was sie kaufen:

1. Kalenderblatt 2011 (Dezember)
Winter im Flachland




Kottenforst (bei Alfter)
Auf dem Rad: Redfraggle
Foto: Handlampe


2. Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012 (Januar)
Schwarzfahrer




_Trail oberhalb von Schuld
Fahrer: suftigresa, Blitzfitz, daywalker 74
Bild: Handlampe_


3. Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012 (Februar)
Sundowner




_Foto und Fahrer Seelrider_


4.Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012 (März)
ML on the rocks




_Rider: ML-RIDER
Foto: Selbstauslöser


_5. Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012 (April)
Liegen lassen




_Im Lahntal
Liegen Gelassener: sun909
Liegen Lassender: Handlampe_


6. Kalenderblatt (Mai) KBU Kalender 2012
Links eröm un rächs eröm




_Prozession im Ahrtal
Auf dem bike: Tischi und Meli
Hinter der Linse: Handlampe  _


7.Kalenderbild (Juni) KBU Kalender 2012
Flaschengeist




_Spitzkehre aus Sicht einer Trinkflasche
Ort: Weiershagen, tief im Oberbergischen
Am Steuer: Levelboss
Foto: Selbstauslöser_


8. Kalenderblatt KBU Kalender 2012
Schwanensee




_Location: garstiger Harz
Rider/dying Swan: der Pete
Pic: die Antonie (ich hab's drauf....)


_9.Kalenderblatt (August) KBU Kalender 2012
Unter Beobachtung




Über dem Rheintal
Fahrer: stunt-beck
Bild: Handlampe


10. Kalenderblatt (September) KBU Kalender 2012
Kurz vor der Küste




_Ort: See Alpen, Ligurische Alpen
Fahrer: daywalker74, tobert, pacman, blitzfitz
Fotograf: manni_


11.Kalenderblatt (Oktober) KBU Kalender 2012
Kahle Aussichten




_Loc: Kahler Asten, Sonnenaufgang
Rider: die Ente
Pic: Trüffelschwein
_


----------



## Enrgy (13. November 2011)

Uwe, denk an das Dilemma vom letzten Mal, ich würde NUR über Vorkasse Kalender rausgeben


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2011)

Hi Daniel

Danke für die Arbeit, die du dir gemacht hast.
Kannst du nur bitte das 2. Kalenderbild austauschen. Hier kommt das 2. plazierte Bild in den Kalender.


----------



## Handlampe (13. November 2011)

Schon direkt die erste Änderung:

Wie mir gerade bei der Zusammenstellung aufgefallen ist, gibt es nur Bilder im Querformat.

Daher gibt es dann auch den Kalender im Querformat, und zwar in A3

Ist ein wenig größer, kostet aber das Gleiche.


----------



## Pete04 (18. November 2011)

Mal aussen vor ausser Wertung das hier von heute weils im Venn Sonne gab:




Loc.: Hasselbachgraben
Pic: die Antonie
Rider: der Pete


----------



## Holzlarer (21. November 2011)

Ui, nach der Auflistung traut man sich ja kaum noch noch was hier reinzustellen. Aber in der Hoffnung auf ein schneefreies 12. eröffne ich mal die Runde. 





VG Dirk


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2011)

Hallo Kollegen

Erst 2 Vorschläge diesen Monat. Finde ich Beide sehr schön....allerdings wäre doch ein wenig mehr Auswahl für den letzten Monat nicht schlecht.


----------



## Dornfelder (22. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Finde ich Beide sehr schön...


Das 2. ist um ein Vielfaches schöner und besser. Farben, Licht und die Spiegelung  - alles sehr schön. Hier erkennt man ziemlich gut den Unterschied zwischen knippsen und fotografieren.


----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2011)

Habe mir überlegt, das Deckblatt vielleicht doch etwas einfacher zu gestalten. 
Nicht eine Kollage aus vielen Bildern, sondern doch nur 1 Bild, das vom holzigen Dirk....ein wenig manipuliert:
Übrigens ein 2. Plaziertes:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. November 2011)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Das 2. ist um ein Vielfaches schöner und besser. Farben, Licht und die Spiegelung  - alles sehr schön. Hier erkennt man ziemlich gut den Unterschied zwischen knippsen und fotografieren.




....besser und schöner ist subjektiv und sieht Jeder anders.
Ich finde immer noch beide schön.
Sicherlich wäre bei dem Ersten mit einer guten Kamera noch ein wenig mehr Qualität raus zu holen gewesen.


----------



## Pete04 (22. November 2011)

Ihr habt's ja recht, die Herren! Jetzt bitte nur den Einwurf beherzen: Wir dokumentieren mit den Bildern nur unser Tun - und tun nicht unsere Bilder dokumentieren... Die Tausendsassakameras der 150-300-Euronen-Bird.of.Prey-Class sind dafür ok, ich verzweifel aber über das Eigenleben von den Teilen wenn der behandschuhte Daumen mal 'nen Abrutscher hatte und das Teil spontan a)den nächsten Gulli findet oder b) mehrwöchige Logopädie-Kurse erst wieder zur Ureinstellung zurückführen
Sind spontan "geknippste" Sachen ohne Anspruch auf Professionalität - nur um den Moment zu archivieren, und ein dickes Lob den MiteinstellerInnen die hier ganzjährig Material reinzobern das der Deckel tanzt und noch das Zwillingsmurmeltierwurfergebnis 2 Täler weiter rattenscharf abbilden! Superseepic! Leuchtet so nur bei korrektem Sonneneinfallwinkel, primstens getroffen! LG, der Pete


----------



## Bleiente (22. November 2011)

.-- .- ... / .. ... - / --. . -... .- -.-. -.- . -. ..--.. ..--.. ..--..


Dazu hier der Dekryptator
http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2011)

Bleiente schrieb:


> .-- .- ... / .. ... - / --. . -... .- -.-. -.- . -. ..--.. ..--.. ..--..
> 
> 
> Dazu hier der Dekryptator
> http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html



..........   hmmm


----------



## Enrgy (22. November 2011)

-.- .-.. .- ... ... . --..-- / --. .. -... - ... / .- ..- -.-. .... / -. . -. / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / ...- --- -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / --.. ..- / -... .-.. .. -. -.. . -. ... -.-. .... .-. .. ..-. - ..--.. / .-. --- ..-. .-..


----------



## Tazz (22. November 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> -.- .-.. .- ... ... . --..-- / --. .. -... - ... / .- ..- -.-. .... / -. . -. / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / ...- --- -. / -- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / --.. ..- / -... .-.. .. -. -.. . -. ... -.-. .... .-. .. ..-. - ..--.. / .-. --- ..-. .-..






 ach so ....


----------



## wogru (23. November 2011)

.--- .- / -. . / .. ... / -.- .-.. .- .-.


----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2011)

.. .... .-. / .-- .. ... ... - --..-- / -.. .- ... / .. .... .-. / .- .-.. .-.. . / . .. -. / .-- . -. .. --. / --. . ... - ? .-. - / ... . .. - --..-- / --- -.. . .-. ..--..


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2011)

Uwe du musst das o mit punkten in oe morsen sonst passt dat net Upps falsche Sprache

Soderle:
..- .-- . / -.. ..- / -- ..- ... ... - / -.. .- ... / --- / -- .. - / .--. ..- -. -.- - . -. / .. -. / --- . / -- --- .-. ... . -. / ... --- -. ... - / .--. .- ... ... - / -.. .- - / -. . - / ..- .--. .--. ... / ..-. .- .-.. ... -.-. .... . / ... .--. .-. .- -.-. .... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juppidoo (23. November 2011)

-.. .- ... /   .. ... - /   .--- .- /   . .. -. /   ... -.-. .... --- . -. . ... /   ... .--. .. . .-.. --.. . ..- --. .-.-.- /   -.. .- ... /   ... -.-. .... . -. -.- . /   .. -.-. .... /   -- . .. -. . .-. /   ..-. .-. .- ..- /   --.. ..- /   .-- . .. .... -. .- -.-. .... - . -. .-.-.-


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2011)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> -.. .- ... /   .. ... - /   .--- .- /   . .. -. /   ... -.-. .... --- . -. . ... /   ... .--. .. . .-.. --.. . ..- --. .-.-.- /   -.. .- ... /   ... -.-. .... . -. -.- . /   .. -.-. .... /   -- . .. -. . .-. /   ..-. .-. .- ..- /   --.. ..- /   .-- . .. .... -. .- -.-. .... - . -. .-.-.-



-.. .. . / ..-. .-. . ..- - / ... .. -.-. ....


----------



## Juppidoo (23. November 2011)

yogi71 schrieb:


> -.. .. . / ..-. .-. . ..- - / ... .. -.-. ....



.- -... . .-. /  -... .. - - . /  -. .. -.-. .... - /  ...- --- .-. .... . .-. /  ...- . .-. .-. .- - . -. .-.-.- /  ... --- -. ... - /  .. ... - /  . ... /  -.- . .. -. . /  ..- . -... . .-. .-. .- ... -.-. .... ..- -. --. /  -- . .... .-. .-.-.-


----------



## yogi71 (23. November 2011)

--- -.-


----------



## Handlampe (23. November 2011)

....-- ich brauche Bilder ..._:


----------



## Holzlarer (23. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Habe mir überlegt, das Deckblatt vielleicht doch etwas einfacher zu gestalten.
> Nicht eine Kollage aus vielen Bildern, sondern doch nur 1 Bild, das vom holzigen Dirk....ein wenig manipuliert:



Bin natürlich dafür 

ach und schön gemalt Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornoc (23. November 2011)

Deckblatt sieht gut aus, gefällt mir. 

Hat aber den Nachteil, dass es doch sehr schnell nach hinten geblättert wird.


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2011)

/__....;;:----____-----/*Spielkinder* / ,,,,,.....______::::,,,,/Deckblatt ist hübsch


----------



## Miss Neandertal (23. November 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....-- ich brauche Bilder ..._:



Hallo Uwe, 
es ist noch nicht aller Tage Abend - abwarten. Am WE liefern wir welche


----------



## Pete04 (23. November 2011)

> ....-- ich brauche Bilder ..._:


 Mal auf den Punkt gebracht, bei soviel Strich-Strich-Punkt - wurde in der Zwischenzeit 'en Pfadfinderlager überfallen? Bitte mal langsam wieder Klartext, die bessere Hälfte hat da scheinbar was losgetreten...


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ... Bitte mal langsam wieder Klartext...



ROFL, das sagt der Richitge...


----------



## Pete04 (24. November 2011)

Notwehr, waren ja nur noch Stricher unterwegs!!!


----------



## Dornfelder (25. November 2011)

@Pete & Uwe: Klar habt ihr Recht. Ich fand nur halt genau die beiden genannten Bilder in ziemlich allen Belangen sehr unterschiedlich. Weitermachen ;-)


----------



## Pete04 (26. November 2011)

Recht haste, wollte nur die unterschiedlichen Philosophien herauszinobern! Danke dafür datt ett diesen geilen Kalender gibt!


----------



## Handlampe (27. November 2011)

Zur Zeit liegen mir 15 Bestellungen für den Kalender vor.
Ich werd demnächst mal die Liste hier posten.
Bestellungen sind natürlich noch bis zum Ende der letzten Abstimmung möglich.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. November 2011)

Nach dem ganzen gepiepse dann nochmal ein Bild, auch wenn man damit keinen Blumenpott gewinnen kann  fand das Licht aber ganz lustig !






_Location: da wo der böhse Ranger patrouliert
Fahrer: Lonsesome Hubi
Foto: Hubi's Digicam_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. November 2011)

Titel: Hübsch verpackt
Wer: Anja + Männer
Wo: Naafbachtaltour
Auslöser: Sven


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. November 2011)

ich hätte da noch was aus der Region




Photo Angela
Fahrer ich
Location Schwarzes Kreuz





nochmal das Gleiche

Grüsse Micha


----------



## surftigresa (27. November 2011)

Herbststimmung im Ahrtal:






Fahrer: Meq
Foto: Melli
Wo genau: das weiss nur der Olli....


----------



## Tobert (27. November 2011)

Ich hab auch noch zwei Bildchen:




Ort: Drachenfels (is doch klar, oder?)
Fahrer: Monsterchen (im Nebel, rechts direkt unterhalb der Burg)
Knipser: ich






Ort: Ennert
Fahrer: Monsterchen
Knipser: ich

Grüße! Tobi


----------



## Pete04 (27. November 2011)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch zwei Bildchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holzlarer (28. November 2011)

Ach ja Nebel, da hab ich ja dann doch tatsächlich auch noch 2 .....





Ort: Rodderberg
Fahrer: Monsterchen irgendwo in der Bildmitte im Nebel






Ort: Bei Liessem


Vg Dirk


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2011)

Wow,
das erste Bild von dir, Dirk, hat meine Stimme sicher! 
(ggf. oben ein Stück abschneiden?)

Sehr schön und das mit dem 7G im Hintergrund...

Das muß die letzte Tour ohne (oder die erste mit?) des frischen Papas gewesen sein?

schönen Gruß


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. November 2011)

Jau, mal wieder absolute Sahnestücke! Mit solchen Bildern kann man sich bei Fachmagazinen als fotografischer Mitarbeiter bewerben!  Da traut man sich schon garnichts eigenes mehr rein zu setzen


----------



## othom (28. November 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Ach ja Nebel, da hab ich ja dann doch tatsächlich auch noch 2 .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geniales Bild 

und ich war diese Wochenende nicht im 7Gb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (6. Dezember 2011)

So, die Bestellung fÃ¼r den Kalender ist raus.

Hab jetzt mal 5 mehr bestellt als bis jetzt geordert wurden, vielleicht hat ja noch der Ein oder Andere kein Geschenk fÃ¼r Weihnachten...

An Alle, die bestellt haben:

Der Preis liegt bei 21â¬


----------



## Blut Svente (6. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung fÃ¼r den Kalender ist raus.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal 5 mehr bestellt als bis jetzt geordert wurden, vielleicht hat ja noch der Ein oder Andere kein Geschenk fÃ¼r Weihnachten...
> 
> ...


----------



## Splash (7. Dezember 2011)

Wann werden die denn wohl fertig sein? Würde auch abholen kommen, wenn das zwischen den Tagen geht (bin bis dahin leider immobil) ...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (7. Dezember 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ich würd auch einen nehmen wenn Du einen über hast!



Ich auch.


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Wann werden die denn wohl fertig sein? Würde auch abholen kommen, wenn das zwischen den Tagen geht (bin bis dahin leider immobil) ...



Die Baustelle ist auch immobil, könntest also Glück haben und jemanden vor Ort erwischen 

grüße


----------



## othom (7. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung für den Kalender ist raus.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal 5 mehr bestellt als bis jetzt geordert wurden, vielleicht hat ja noch der Ein oder Andere kein Geschenk für Weihnachten...
> 
> ...



ob du mit den 5 stück die du über hast hinkommst ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. Dezember 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die Baustelle ist auch immobil, könntest also Glück haben und jemanden vor Ort erwischen
> 
> grüße





!


----------



## Pete04 (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke, Barbara  Smileys können so vieeel sagen... Leider ein Dienstwochenende, wir würden so gerne mal ein paar der "Netz-Gesichter" kennenlernen.... LG, der Pete.


----------



## sibby08 (9. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung für den Kalender ist raus.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal 5 mehr bestellt als bis jetzt geordert wurden, vielleicht hat ja noch der Ein oder Andere kein Geschenk für Weihnachten...
> 
> ...


 
Wenn nicht schon alle vergriffen sind, nehme ich auch einem. Habe wohl irgendwie die Bestelliste verpasst . 

Und falls es im nächsten Jahr wieder so eine Aktion gibt, hier ein Video wie man schöne Bike Bilder erstellen kann:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLU226Sm7eM&feature=channel_video_title"]Canon EOS 7D -- Der Film      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Einfach mal inspirieren lassen, ich denke viele Sachen gehen auch mit normalen Kameras.


----------



## Handlampe (9. Dezember 2011)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Danke, Barbara  Smileys können so vieeel sagen... Leider ein Dienstwochenende, wir würden so gerne mal ein paar der "Netz-Gesichter" kennenlernen.... LG, der Pete.




jaja....die JFFR's sind nicht wirklich anwesend bei der Ghettoweihnacht....sogar der Chef har sich wieder ausgetragen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2011)

... sonntags wärs bei mir vielleicht auch gegangen aber samstachs muss ich ja imma schaffe schaffe häusle baue, ich hoffe ihr macht das nächstes jahr nochma, will auch ma zu der legendär überregional bekannten ghetto weihnacht

wünsch euch jedenfalls eine besinnliche ghetto weihnacht, raucht nich so viele crackpfeiffen und lasst die anderen leute in Ruhe


----------



## Pete04 (10. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> jaja....die JFFR's sind nicht wirklich anwesend bei der Ghettoweihnacht....sogar der Chef har sich wieder ausgetragen...



...und mer ham's auch nitt bös' gemeint - sind halt eine "Very-busy-IG" - hier sei Eure Huld erbeten.... Schöner Weckmann!  LG, der Pete.


----------



## Schnegge (11. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So, die Bestellung für den Kalender ist raus.
> 
> Hab jetzt mal 5 mehr bestellt als bis jetzt geordert wurden, vielleicht hat ja noch der Ein oder Andere kein Geschenk für Weihnachten...
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja scheinbar tatsächlich vergessen meine Bestellung abzugeben. Also wenn noch einer von den fünfen über ist, nehm' ich den...

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Handlampe (12. Dezember 2011)

*DIE KALENDER SIND DA*​

....leider 2 Tage zu spät.

Wer Seinen Abholen mag kennt ja meine Adresse. Nur vorher mal kurz durchklingeln oder PM schicken, damit auch Jemand zuhause ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hey Uwe,
wenn gaaaaanz hinten noch eventuell vielleicht ein Kalender übrig ist und ich in der Baukasse noch zwei Pfennige übrig habe dann würd ich noch einen für einen Ehrenplatz in der neuen Garage nehmen. 

Hubi


----------



## Handlampe (12. Dezember 2011)

Von den 30 StÃ¼ck, die ich bestellt habe, sind nun auch alle vergeben

Als NachzÃ¼gler sind  dabei:

Konfuzius
luckylocke
Blut Svente
Handlampe


Die noch haben wollten:

asphaltjunkie
Schnegge
sibby08
ML-Rider (den ich vergessen habe)
schraeg
redrace 
colonie


Ich kÃ¶nnte nachhÃ¶ren, ob ich noch mal Welche nachbestellen kann, kÃ¶nnte dann aber etwas teurer werden (1-2â¬) weil dann wohl die BearbeitungsgebÃ¼hr wieder anfÃ¤llt.
WÃ¤re das OK?

Alle die vielleicht jetzt auch noch Einen haben wollen kÃ¶nnen sich jetzt noch melden


Hier die Liste der Besteller:

Mc Wade
Dart
Trekki
Holzlarer
shmee
Pacman
Kettenfresser
Manni
Stunt-beck
Splash
monsterchen
hornoc
Tobert
othom
Pete
blitzfitz
surtigresa
daywalker
Tes
sun909
Konfuzius
Blut Svente
Handlampe
luckylocke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (12. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich könnte nachhören, ob ich noch mal Welche nachbestellen kann, könnte dann aber etwas teurer werden (1-2) weil dann wohl die Bearbeitungsgebühr wieder anfällt.
> Wäre das OK?



Wäre OK


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Dezember 2011)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Ich könnte nachhören, ob ich noch mal Welche nachbestellen kann, könnte dann aber etwas teurer werden (1-2) weil dann wohl die Bearbeitungsgebühr wieder anfällt.
> Wäre das OK?



Wäre auch für mich OK ! Auf nen Euro oder zwei kommts nich an wenn man eh den A... vol Schulden hat


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. Dezember 2011)

> Ich könnte nachhören, ob ich noch mal Welche nachbestellen kann, könnte dann aber etwas teurer werden (1-2) weil dann wohl die Bearbeitungsgebühr wieder anfällt.
> Wäre das OK?



Ok


----------



## luckylocke (12. Dezember 2011)

Wäre für mich auch o.k.


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wäre auch für mich OK ! Auf nen Euro oder zwei kommts nich an wenn man eh den A... vol Schulden hat



su is et!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trekki (12. Dezember 2011)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... für einen Ehrenplatz in der neuen Garage ...


Der Ehrenplatz von meinem Kalender ist im Büro - der Neid meiner Kollegen ist mir sicher! 

-trekki


----------



## redrace (12. Dezember 2011)

HUHU
Ich würde auch noch einen nehmen!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Pete04 (12. Dezember 2011)

Und wenn da noch einer übrig bleibt versteck ich die Geocache-mässig in Finale-Ligure - her datt Zeusch!!!


----------



## coloni (13. Dezember 2011)

So ein MIst.
Jetzt habe ich nicht aufgepasst gehabt und die Besetllung verpasst.

Wenn noch was möglich ist bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (13. Dezember 2011)

Oh Mann, da sind soviele verzweifelte Sympathen dabei - Uwe, wenns ganz eng wird und die Nachbestellung nicht mehr klappt (aber gaaanz, gaaaannz eng³) trete ich dir das zweifelhafte Vergnügen ab 1/3 Bestellung meinerseits an die Frau/den Mann zu bringen - wir brauchen ja nicht auf jeder Bettseite 'nen Kalender (...wenn mer am selben TAch aufstehen!) LG, der Pete, Hobbysamariter


----------



## sibby08 (13. Dezember 2011)

Ist Ok 
Wenn nachbestellt wird, nehme ich einen.

Danke für Deine Mühe!


----------



## hornoc (18. Dezember 2011)

Hab den Kalender gestern bekommen und bin total begeistert. Er ist super geworden, vielen Dank Uwe.


----------



## Splash (18. Dezember 2011)

Habe meinen gestern auch bekommen und möchte mich auch bedanken. Der wird mich im Büro künftig schön daran erinnern, dass es wichtigeres gibt ...


----------



## hornoc (18. Dezember 2011)

> Der wird mich im Büro künftig schön daran erinnern, dass es wichtigeres gibt ...


Mein Reden.......


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2011)

...und jetzt ist auch endlich "wirklich" Dezember - warum kommt der immer erst nach Drucklegung?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othom (18. Dezember 2011)

und wo ist das ?


----------



## Pete04 (18. Dezember 2011)

Oh - war ja ausser Wertung, deswegen mal die Contenance vergessen... Udenbreth, weißer Stein, jenseits der B265 in Belgien am heutigen Nachmittag - die weißen Zapfen unter 1,60m sind meine Kurzen, die kommen bei dem Wetter einfach nitt ausse Puschen! LG, der Pete


----------



## coloni (22. Dezember 2011)

Klappt das jetzt noch mit einer Nachbestellung?
Sonst muß ich mich noch nach einem anderen Kalender umschauen.


----------



## Mc Wade (22. Dezember 2011)

Danke an alle die zu diesem schönen Kalender beigetragen haben, besonderer Dank an den Ideengeber für die ganze Mühe in diesem Zusammenhang !
Ich hoffe es wird auch im neuen Jahr wieder eine solche Aktion geben.

Frohe Weihnachten und rutscht gut rüber !
Willibald


----------



## Handlampe (22. Dezember 2011)

coloni schrieb:


> Klappt das jetzt noch mit einer Nachbestellung?
> Sonst muß ich mich noch nach einem anderen Kalender umschauen.



Hallo Stefan

Hab noch 7 nachgeordert. Ich hab nur leider noch keine Rückmeldung von PosterXXL.
Denke aber, daß das kein Problem werden sollte.


----------



## Handlampe (3. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie scheint PosterXXL das mit der Nachbestellung nicht hin zu bekommen.
Das nächste Mal werde ich wohl dann den Anbieter wechseln....

Ich hab jetzt hier mal die Namen, die ihren Kalender noch abholen können:

shmee (bezahlt)
Holzlarer
Trekki
Manni
Konfuzius
Schnegge
ML-Rider
Pete (wenn du doch nur 2 Kalender nehmen würdest, dann bekommt noch Jeder auf der Liste Einen)

Da das mit der Abholung ja nicht immer so funktioniert hat, deponiere ich jetzt die restlichen Kalender bei meinen Eltern im Nachbarhaus (Weberstr.146, Alfter)
Die Beiden sind quasi den ganzen Tag daheim.
Also einfach nur klingeln, sie wissen Bescheid.




Pete (wenn du vielleicht doch nur 2 Kalender nehmen würdest, dann würden Alle auf der Liste noch einen bekommen


----------



## Pete04 (3. Januar 2012)

Dank dir Uwe für die Arbeit - die Nachbarschaft hielt mich schon für 'nen Vorwerkverkäufer wegen des Umtreibens inne Weberstraße - werde also höflich bei den Eltern vorsprechen und beide mit Euronen überschütten (bis zum Ruf: "Danke, die Rente reicht....") LG, der Pete


----------



## coloni (5. Januar 2012)

@Handlampe,
dann bedanke ich mich trotzdem für deine Mühen.
Ich werde Ende diesen Jahres aufmerksamer sein und versuchen bei der Erstbestellung schon dabei zu sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Januar 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da das mit der Abholung ja nicht immer so funktioniert hat, deponiere ich jetzt die restlichen Kalender bei meinen Eltern im Nachbarhaus (Weberstr.146, Alfter)
> Die Beiden sind quasi den ganzen Tag daheim.
> Also einfach nur klingeln, sie wissen Bescheid.



Achtung, Hausnummer der Eltern geändert, die 144 sind nämlich wir!


----------



## ultra2 (5. Januar 2012)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Achtung, Hausnummer der Eltern geändert, die 144 sind nämlich wir!



Zwangsevakuierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (5. Januar 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zwangsevakuierung


----------



## ML-RIDER (6. Januar 2012)

...Kalender hängt bei mir im Büro. 
Danke Uwe


----------

